# 6WB Retrofit - Coding Required



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I finally got around to installing my 6WB MFID Instrument Cluster. 

Since mine was a brand new virgin Kombi, no EEPROM work was necessary to blank the donor car's mileage and VIN. Install was a breeze, and Coding was just a matter of adding 6WB to the VO, changing VO Production date to 1211, and VO Coding DKombi and HU_CIC.

Since my car does not have ECO Pro, I get just the Comfort and Sport mode displays.

Upgrading from the basic Kombi to either 6WA or 6WB is a dramatic improvement, and worth every penny. If I already had 6WA though, I personally would stick with it rather than invest in 6WB.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks AmAzing!!!!! Cost?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coco135 said:


> Looks AmAzing!!!!! Cost?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Thanks. It's about $2k for a new one. I got mine from an overseas BMW Dealer, but you can get it from Bimmer-Tech:

http://www.bimmer-tech.net/shop/bmw...lci-multifunctional-instrument-panel-retrofit


----------



## TL2E90 (May 20, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Shawn, I order new 6wb claser and can I codin my self? With e-sys? Or have any instructions, best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kaxasia said:


> Hi Shawn, I order new 6wb claser and can I codin my self? With e-sys? Or have any instructions, best regards


Yes, you can code it with E-Sys. If it is new and not used, you can do just as I wrote in my original post, which is add 6WB to the VO, change VO Production date to 1211, and VO Code DKombi and HU_CIC.


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes its new, my car updated until 48.3 psdzdata, I have to update all ecu or . Must use e-Sys last version with 50.4 v


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kaxasia said:


> Yes its new, my car updated until 48.3 psdzdata, I have to update all ecu or . Must use e-Sys last version with 50.4 v


48.3 was used though March 2013, so it should be fine.


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

thanks so much...)))


----------



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

Hi shawn,
I also installed the 6WB MFID Instrument Cluster.
But after FA coding, there is no cafd in DKOMBI at the SVT area.
So, I can not code DKOMBI module...

All I have done is as follows.
1) Connect E-Sys and Read FA from car at the Coding Function in Expert mode.
2) Save FA and Edit FA
3) Add 6WB to SALAPA and calculate FP with no error.
4) Save FA
5) Select Expert mode, VCM function and select FA.xml file at the Vehcle Order.
6) Select the VCM Master tab and click the Write FA FP button.
7) Select Coding function and read FA and Activate FA and Read SVT.

My cluster get error it should be updated when ignition on.
The Tachometer and speedometer does not respond when engine on.

I am very glad if you give me some advice...


----------



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot to attach the screen shot...

This is the E-Sys SVT screen with no cafd in DKOMBI module.








I coded the FA according to the instruction from this post.

But I got an message like this which was not described at this instruction and I clicked yes.







I wonder this is why my DKOMBI has no cafd...


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

That message is normal. SInce you modified the FA, E-sys need to reload it.


----------



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> That message is normal. SInce you modified the FA, E-sys need to reload it.


Thank you for replying!
I understand the message is normal.
There may be other reason why the DKOMBI has no cafd after FA coding...
Please someone give me a help!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tom2325 said:


> Hi shawn,
> I also installed the 6WB MFID Instrument Cluster.
> But after FA coding, there is no cafd in DKOMBI at the SVT area.
> So, I can not code DKOMBI module...
> ...


You need to try and inject CAFD into Kombi ECU:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on DKombi => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on DKombi (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to try and inject CAFD into Kombi ECU:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on DKombi => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on DKombi (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Hi shawn!!
I completed installing my cluster with no errors!!
Thank you very very much for your help!!
6WB is exiting!!
I really appreciate your quick and kind advice








And may I ask one more question just for my study...
After VO Code of DKOMBI, the SVT shows ECUs(28,1), the "1" font color is red.
And DKOMBI module font color is black while others are blue.
Please let me know this means something error?
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tom2325 said:


> Hi shawn!!
> I completed installing my cluster with no errors!!
> Thank you very very much for your help!!
> 6WB is exiting!!
> ...


Your 6WB looks good.

This is normal. The different colors depict the different states of your actual ECU firmware compared to the reference firmware (PSdZData version)

The SVTs recorded in red letters indicate the reference system state of an ECU. The blue ones indicate the actual state of the ECU. Black entries indicate SVTs with identical reference and actual state.


----------



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your 6WB looks good.
> 
> This is normal. The different colors depict the different states of your actual ECU firmware compared to the reference firmware (PSdZData version)
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know. I appreciate very much!
I felt faint with no cafd of my DKOMBI...
you saved my F10 from a scrape!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tom2325 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I appreciate very much!
> I felt faint with no cafd of my DKOMBI...
> you saved my F10 from a scrape!:thumbup:


Ok. Glad it worked for you. :thumbup:


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

tom2325 said:


> Hi shawn,
> I also installed the 6WB MFID Instrument Cluster.
> But after FA coding, there is no cafd in DKOMBI at the SVT area.
> So, I can not code DKOMBI module...
> ...


hi. you add 6WB or first remove 6WA and after add 6WB?


----------



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

kaxasia said:


> hi. you add 6WB or first remove 6WA and after add 6WB?


Hi,
I just added 6WB without removing any other option code because I did not have 6WA.
:thumbup:


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't see in Petrol picture where is shows 7 series F01. :dunno:
> 
> So where does that leave you with this 6WB?
> 
> ...


The 7 series petrol I saw it before flashing, there isn't in the picture.

Red tamper dot is here... is beside the word TIME, very small!

almost all good.

Have you a bin file of 6WB ?, I don't think missing the long VIN, but only 2 short VIN :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWzone said:


> ...Have you a bin file of 6WB ?, I don't think missing the long VIN, but only 2 short VIN :dunno:


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. PM sent.


Ok! Seems like a great thing in your own style :thumbup:

-Bin files are universal for Kombi? Or they mate to specific hardware version of the Kombi?
-So even if I updated to the latest version I can reflash with Tal Processing?

I read the eprom and VINS were moved after TAL processing 
I put my VIN in the original file, the Kombi has lost CAFD, he was back with petrol 07 Series F01, I put the CAFD only through TAL Processing, we couldn't through Detect CAF for SWE,
Red Dot Tamper is still there, the hidden menu of kombi detect my VIN (yesterday and today) despite moving, then CAS4 not find the second VIN


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Not Universal per se'. It is Kombi specific 6WA, 6WB, etc., and of course 6WA for F10 is different than 6WA for F30.

Write Virgin .bin to EEPROM with Programmer, and flash like any other ECU.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not Universal per se'. It is Kombi specific 6WA, 6WB, etc., and of course 6WA for F10 is different than 6WA for F30.
> 
> Write Virgin .bin to EEPROM with Programmer, and flash like any other ECU.


I meant in the family of bin 6WB all are equal even if the hardware version is different in that there are different versions gradually

Going to try


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I do not know of any instance where a virgin .bin dump did not work in another same type Kombi.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not know of any instance where a virgin .bin dump did not work in another same type Kombi.


 :rofl: :angel: :bigpimp: :thumbup:


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

TOUCH DOOOWN thank you very much Shawn


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## tonyscv (Aug 19, 2005)

Is there updated firmware for 6WB as of yet that enables HUD turn signals? One of my fav features and to not have it is a bummer.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tonyscv said:


> Is there updated firmware for 6WB as of yet that enables HUD turn signals? One of my fav features and to not have it is a bummer.


No.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't see in Petrol picture where is shows 7 series F01. :dunno:
> 
> So where does that leave you with this 6WB?
> 
> ...


I filmed the magic moment of conversion

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDkFVokQvps


----------



## SoftBMW (Jun 28, 2014)

Can anyone send me a bin file of a 6WB (160D0WQ EEProm) ?
I have a 6WB with a EEprom that I can't read , so I need to put in a new one.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SoftBMW said:


> Can anyone send me a bin file of a 6WB (160D0WQ EEProm) ?
> I have a 6WB with a EEprom that I can't read , so I need to put in a new one.


PM sent.


----------



## SoftBMW (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Shawn

Thanks a lot. :thumbup:
Can I write this file to a new EEprom, firmware update the 6WB and VO code. And then it will work ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, it is a virgin Dump. Write to EEPROM, flash kombo and VO Code it.


----------



## Arta (Sep 28, 2014)

I installed used 6wb cluster too: changed vin to my car's. So need only coding without programing.


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Gents..

I successfully retrofitted a used 6WB but noticed a small side effect .. 
In the settings menu .. light and check 'Daytime driving light' .. disappeared 
how do I get it back? 

greetings


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Check your HU_xxx => DAYDRIVING_LIGHT coding.


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Excellent!! I changed the value to standard!

Thanks Shawn!!


----------



## shring (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi

I have a F10 2011 535d FW71 with 6WA and 610. 
I am not sure which part number to choose. Is 62109319002 the right one? Or 62109363263? When i search @RealOEM with my VIN there is no 6WB cluster available for my car.

Thank you for your help


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

shring said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a F10 2011 535d FW71 with 6WA and 610.
> I am not sure which part number to choose. Is 62109319002 the right one? Or 62109363263?
> ...


You need to buy 62109319002, It's with HUD


----------



## diagmax (Apr 6, 2013)

62109319002 is correct. It has support for S610 Head-up.


----------



## shring (Jul 8, 2013)

diagmax said:


> 62109319002 is correct. It has support for S610 Head-up.


Thx.
When i search @RealOEM with my VIN there is no 6WB cluster available for my car. So the above part no is for a 2011 535d XA71. Will it work either?


----------



## RomeoOscar (Sep 19, 2013)

I think 6WB was only available later 2011 or 2012 F10... That's why you don't have it listed on RealOEM.


10/2010 BMW F11 535d


----------



## bim me up (Oct 11, 2014)

Perhaps someone can clarify. 

Will any 6WB fit any F10 car, irrespective of part no? Does it matter if it's LHD or RHD?

Are there significant differences between earlier units and the latest e.g. between parts 62109348145 and 62109363263?

Can those who have installed used units please provide a step by step write-up. I would like to buy a used unit, but have not so far found someone who is aware of the procedure of removing VIN and mileage, flashing and coding, near where I live. Therefore, I am thinking of going the self-install route, though I don't have much experience.

Can someone also please PM me the virgin dump, so I have it for when it comes to do the install


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

6WB is same in F01, F02, F03, F04, F06, F07, F10, F12/F13, and F18. 6WB in F15 (and I assume F16, F85 and F86 as well) requires an adapter for the connector plug. 6WB cannot be used in F2x or F3x, F4x, F82, nor F83.

LHD vs. RHD does not matter, nor does Petro vs Diesel as it is all digital so the Tach can be displayed as needed.


----------



## bim me up (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Shawn. May you please send me the 6WB bin file as well. I plan to buy a used unit for an F10 within the next few days. I assume with the R270, E-Sys and a coding cable and a SOP8 test clip, I'll be equipped to do the retrofit. I'm not sure if there are any other complications that I have not factored. Are there any potential stumbling blocks or unresolved issue with this retrofit that you are aware of?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bim me up said:


> Thanks Shawn. May you please send me the 6WB bin file as well. I plan to buy a used unit for an F10 within the next few days. I assume with the R270, E-Sys and a coding cable and a SOP8 test clip, I'll be equipped to do the retrofit. I'm not sure if there are any other complications that I have not factored. Are there any potential stumbling blocks or unresolved issue with this retrofit that you are aware of?


No. Mine works perfectly fine. 6WB though so far does not support Hud Turn Signals, or Lane Departure Warning Lines.

PM sent.


----------



## bim me up (Oct 11, 2014)

Great, thanks. Don't have those options, so no issue for me.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

With 6WB, how do we goto the hidden menu which we need to unlock to show temperature?


----------



## VitaminXX (Apr 4, 2010)

*Flash 6WB back to Original State*

I installed a brand new 6WB to a friend's car, but I did a stupid thing. I flashed it. If I read this post earlier, then I won't do this stupid thing. Inject a proper CAFD is good enough.

Here is the original SVT state
BTLD_000016E4_005_005_000
FLSL_000016EA_005_005_000
HWAP_00001061_255_255_255
HWEL_00001059_003_006_000
HWEL_0000154E_003_005_000
SWFL_000016E5_005_005_010
SWFL_000016E6_005_005_013
SWFL_000016E7_005_005_013
SWFL_000016E8_005_005_013
SWFL_000016E9_005_005_010

Now, the SVT state is (After Flashing)
BTLD_000016E4_004_100_000
FLSL_000016EA_004_100_000
HWAP_00001061_255_255_255
HWEL_00001059_003_006_000
HWEL_0000154E_003_005_000
SWFL_000016E5_004_201_000
SWFL_000016E6_004_201_000
SWFL_000016E7_004_201_000
SWFL_000016E8_004_201_000
SWFL_000016E9_004_201_000

Is it possible to flash it back to original state?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. You need to reflash it, but this time pick correct I-Level Shipment to where HWEL is Black (Not Red or BLue).


----------



## VitaminXX (Apr 4, 2010)

I followed up your instruction. Here is the result
1. Before F10-12-03-512
HWEL_00001059_003_006_000 
HWEL_0000154E_003_005_000
2. Between F10-12-03-512 and F10-13-11-502
HWEL_00001058_003_005_000 
HWEL_00001059_003_005_000
HWEL_00001059_003_006_000 
HWEL_0000154E_003_005_000
3. After F10-13-11-503
HWEL_00001059_003_005_000 
HWEL_00001059_003_006_000
HWEL_0000154E_003_005_000 (in Black)

This is the result I got.

I am also trying to flash it back to original manually but I do not have the following files in my database. Do you have them? 
BTLD_000016E4_005_005_000
FLSL_000016EA_005_005_000
SWFL_000016E5_005_005_010
SWFL_000016E6_005_005_013
SWFL_000016E7_005_005_013
SWFL_000016E8_005_005_013
SWFL_000016E9_005_005_010



shawnsheridan said:


> No. You need to reflash it, but this time pic k correct I-Level Shipment to where HWEL is Black (Not Red or BLue).


----------



## VitaminXX (Apr 4, 2010)

I found them in V535


----------



## mollet (Apr 26, 2014)

I retrofited the 6WB in my 2010 F11 just yesterday, it was very easy thanks to this post here.
I got to the dealer and made the whole car updated to latest i level before changing kombi for 75***8364;
than ordered the kombi, disconnected the old one, pluged in new one and coded it as this post descripes, only thing left ist everytime i start the car there is a message "no service informations possible", do someone of you guys know how to get right of it ?
Also i dont get eco pro viewings to work even if i change ICM - IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC to verbaut. But maybe it is because my car just dont have eco pro...

i love the red looking sport mode and the retrofit feels like having an all new car 

thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mollet said:


> I retrofited the 6WB in my 2010 F11 just yesterday, it was very easy thanks to this post here.
> I got to the dealer and made the whole car updated to latest i level before changing kombi for 75€
> than ordered the kombi, disconnected the old one, pluged in new one and coded it as this post descripes, only thing left ist everytime i start the car there is a message "no service informations possible", do someone of you guys know how to get right of it ?
> Also i dont get eco pro viewings to work even if i change ICM - IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC to verbaut. But maybe it is because my car just dont have eco pro...
> ...


:thumbup:

I guess it was a virgin 6WB and not a used one since it was just Plug-N-Play for you.

My CBS records (service data) carried over to my new 6WB, so I am not sure why yours did not. Did you VO Code Head Unit and Kombi?

You will not get Kombi Blue ECO Pro Mode at all without working S4U2A Eco pro.


----------



## SoftBMW (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, I have a F11 530d build 0910
I have just retrofitted a 6WB. I used a build date 1211 for VO code and everything seems to work perfect.
I tried to update the firmware of the 6WB but without success, I would like to have the HUD incoming call and entertainment list working.

My original I Step data:
I Step current : F010-14-11-501
I Step Ship : F010-10-09-522

During flash process, it comes out doing nothing.

----------------------------------------
TAL execution started.
VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
ExecutionID=2014/11/02-16:22:13.092
TAL-Execution finished with status: "Finished". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "1s". [C206]
MSM update: Read current SVT. [C194]
MSM update started. [C215]
MSM update finished. [C216]
----------------------------------------

Can anybody tell me witch I step Ship date that I should choose?
Is it possible to see the current firmware version of the 6WB?

My SVT for the DKOMBI looks like this

(All text in blue)
DKOMBI[60] 
BTLD_000016E4_003_013_000
CAFD_00001060_003_001_003
FLSL_000016EA_003_013_000
HWAP_00001061_255_255_255
HWEL_00001059_003_003_000
HWEL_0000154E_003_003_000
SWFL_000016E5_003_016_000
SWFL_000016E6_003_016_000
SWFL_000016E7_003_016_000
SWFL_000016E8_003_016_000
SWFL_000016E9_003_016_000


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Assuming you are getting a "_SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu..._" means you have chosen an improper I-Step Shipment when you made your SVT Target (SVT_soll). The problem is that this ECU is used. So it came from car with a different I-Step Shipment then your car's actual I-Step Shipment, and you have no way of knowing what the right I-Step Shipment is for this used ECU.

So, redo flash, but this time after you calculate SVT Target (SVT_soll), check the box that says "HW-IDs from SVTactual" and then Save it.

If it still does not work, the only thing you can do is try different I-Step Shipment dates until hopefully one works. This is simply Trial and Error.


----------



## SoftBMW (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for your answer Shawn.
The 6WB was a new virgin kombi. I injected the CAFD into it and VO coded with build date 1211
What "I step ship" did you use when you installed your instrument?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tingchin said:


> Thanks Shawn. May you please send me the 6WB bin file as well.


PM sent.


----------



## justbusiness (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I have a problem while retrofitting 6WB into F10 with 0510 build date.
The cluster was used, but reseted and no problem with coding or small red dots.
Everything is working perfect except gear indication. On the cluster there are no P-R-N-D etc. And also the car has no selector for sport, comfort modes...:bawling: Will retrofit in the next step. So the 6wb think, that the transmission is manual and no gear indication at all...:dunno:
But drives fine...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

justbusiness said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a problem while retrofitting 6WB into F10 with 0510 build date.
> The cluster was used, but reseted and no problem with coding or small red dots.
> Everything is working perfect except gear indication. On the cluster there are no P-R-N-D etc. And also the car has no selector for sport, comfort modes...:bawling: Will retrofit in the next step. So the 6wb think, that the transmission is manual and no gear indication at all...:dunno:
> But drives fine...


Did you change build date in FA when you VO Coded Kombi?

Try Zeitkriterium=1211.


----------



## justbusiness (Jan 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you change build date in FA when you VO Coded Kombi?
> 
> Try Zeitkriterium=1211.


sure, it has 0713 for Led headlights retrofit, which now works and coded without problems... But no gear indicators after 6wb...:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

justbusiness said:


> sure, it has 0713 for Led headlights retrofit, which now works and coded without problems... But no gear indicators after 6wb...:dunno:


Change it to 1211 and VO Code only 6WB.


----------



## justbusiness (Jan 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Change it to 1211 and VO Code only 6WB.


thank you for your reply.
Will try tomorrow. So VO code only bkombi?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

justbusiness said:


> thank you for your reply.
> Will try tomorrow. So VO code only bkombi?


Yes, but for 6WB, you mean DKombi, not BKombi.


----------



## justbusiness (Jan 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, but for 6WB, you mean DKombi, not BKombi.


sure, Dkombi, sorry... Ok, will write up the result.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

justbusiness said:


> sure, Dkombi, sorry... Ok, will write up the result.


Ok. Good luck.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Was someone able to make 6WB working with M5/6 or Alpina B5/D5 speed tacho?
The CAFD has 300 km/h (for Alpina) and 330 km/h (for M5/M6)!


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I have the 6WA in my M5 and sometime I have the idea to retrofit a 6WB inside, nut only sometimes. Used 6WB are really expensive and the risk that it will not work is too high in my eyes. A M5 has no FDS and a DKG inside so the datas the 6WB will expect could not be given from the car. If I would get a 6WB to test it, I would do it. But at the moment I have only 6WA here, no 6WBs. 

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have the 6WA in my M5 and sometime I have the idea to retrofit a 6WB inside, nut only sometimes. Used 6WB are really expensive and the risk that it will not work is too high in my eyes. A M5 has no FDS and a DKG inside so the datas the 6WB will expect could not be given from the car. If I would get a 6WB to test it, I would do it. But at the moment I have only 6WA here, no 6WBs.
> 
> CU Oliver


You replaced ///M Kombi with 6WA in your M5?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The M5 cluster is also a 6WA, only modificated for a M5. So if I talk about a 6WA in my M5 I mean the M5 cluster. 

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Modified as in firmware only, or is hardware different?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Mofified in hardware and software. The speedometer ends f.e.at 330 km/h. The displayed infos are also different (bigger digital tacho, settings on the right side a.s.o.), but the basis is the same.

When you open a M5 cluster to desolder the 160DOWQ to delete the short and long VIN and to erase the odometer, you will see no differences. The layouts of the boards are the same.

CU Oliver


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have the 6WA in my M5 and sometime I have the idea to retrofit a 6WB inside, nut only sometimes. Used 6WB are really expensive and the risk that it will not work is too high in my eyes. A M5 has no FDS and a DKG inside so the datas the 6WB will expect could not be given from the car. If I would get a 6WB to test it, I would do it. But at the moment I have only 6WA here, no 6WBs.
> 
> CU Oliver


Keep your M5 cluster!! Changing it for a 6wb will be a crine....
I'm thinking about a 6wb cluster only because it could be the only way to have a 300km/h or 330 km/h tacho (my car has the basic analog cluster but i removed the speed limiter; so 260 km/h tacho isn't useful to show the maximum speed)


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

In two hours I have a remote session with a 640d driver. He installed a M6 cluster in his car (I deleted it before) and now we try to code it. He got a chiptuning for his car without the speed limiter and now he wants to see how fast the car can run. The same situation as yours.

CU Oliver


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

@milkiway, might you post snapshots for this M6 cluster working? I would like to see how informations are shown (errors, D, gear number, normal/sport/sport+ mode, ecc.).


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I will ask him for photos. I'll do the codings with TeamViewer so I have no direct visible access to the car/cluster.

CU Oliver


----------



## justbusiness (Jan 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Good luck.


All done. :thumbup: Thank you for your help.
Flashed the kombi with 1211 fa and injected a little bit older cafd. =)


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

double post


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

It seems science fiction...


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Sounds really like science fiction that a 6WB will inject the long and short VIN automatically after ten times without manipulating the eeprom.

CU Oliver


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

By me vin is injected after first CAFD with my FA , i dont see long vin in eeprom of my 6WA


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

1aBimmer said:


> Kombi_high


Hi Shawn..
I still seeking solution for my missing navigation arrows in my 6wb? Any news?

I find another post about 6wb on a F15 there you mentioned..
Set activ on DKOMBI_AUFLOESUNG in NBT?
I still have CIC..

Regards
1aBimmer


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1aBimmer said:


> Hi Shawn..
> I still seeking solution for my missing navigation arrows in my 6wb? Any news?
> 
> I find another post about 6wb on a F15 there you mentioned..
> ...


No update. Sorry. It works in my F10. I do not know why yours does not.


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> No update. Sorry. It works in my F10. I do not know why yours does not.


But this option 'KOMBI_AUFLOESUNG=activ' is only for NBT?

Don't you think reset option in hidden menus can solved the problem?


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

Search for FPK , 6WB and MFID in CIC may be its there , i have previous retrofit NBT and dont try with CIC but in my car and after 6WB retrofit i have same problem and this solve problem with arrows in 6WB . There is some settings in HU that tells what cluster you have ! In DKOMBI also have setting for what HU you have ( CIC or NBT ) search in CAFD !


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

maisav said:


> Was someone able to make 6WB working with M5/6 or Alpina B5/D5 speed tacho?
> The CAFD has 300 km/h (for Alpina) and 330 km/h (for M5/M6)!


I was try to CODE FDL with 300 and 330 but still have 260 with M5 FA too .. may be M5 6WB sw is different , keep your 6WA , 6WB is not a big deal for money that costs if you have 6WA :thumbup:


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

ac_schnitzer said:


> Search for FPK , 6WB and MFID in CIC may be its there , i have previous retrofit NBT and dont try with CIC but in my car and after 6WB retrofit i have same problem and this solve problem with arrows in 6WB . There is some settings in HU that tells what cluster you have ! In DKOMBI also have setting for what HU you have ( CIC or NBT ) search in CAFD !


I save my Ncd files for DKOMBI and HU_CIC..
Then searched through them for FPK, 6WB & MFID but couldn't find anything


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1aBimmer said:


> But this option 'KOMBI_AUFLOESUNG=activ' is only for NBT?
> 
> Don't you think reset option in hidden menus can solved the problem?


Well, I have CIC.

Use VO Date of 0313 and VO Code CIC and DKombi. Then go back and FDL Code HU_CIC => OELSTAND_OENS = nicht_aktiv.


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, I have CIC.
> 
> Use VO Date of 0313 and VO Code CIC and DKombi. Then go back and FDL Code HU_CIC => OELSTAND_OENS = nicht_aktiv.


Hi Shawn

Unfortunately I already have this option = nicht_aktiv!

I'll check the VO date.. But because everything else work with the 6WB so I guess it's correct..
Weird!!

Thanks anyway man!


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

dou you have funktion MICROMAP_KOMBI in your CIC Cafd ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1aBimmer said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Unfortunately I already have this option = nicht_aktiv!
> 
> ...


Just try as I wrote, VO Coding Kombi and CIC with 0313 date. It will change OELSTAND_OENS = aktiv, but that will mess up your oil level detection, so you have to set it back to nicht_aktiv. Just because it is nicht_aktiv now means nothing.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

Well , 1aBimmer 
search for NAVI_NBT_ENABLE in your DKOMBI and set it to kein_nbt then i hope this solve your problem 
And if you still have a problem try to change NAVICOLOR_TABLE to alte_farbtabelle


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

ac_schnitzer said:


> Well , 1aBimmer
> search for NAVI_NBT_ENABLE in your DKOMBI and set it to kein_nbt then i hope this solve your problem


Yessssss!!

Ac_schnitzer and Shawn.. This option solved my navi issue! Thank you very much!!









Best regards
1aBimmer


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1aBimmer said:


> Yessssss!!
> 
> Ac_schnitzer and Shawn.. This option solved my navi issue! Thank you very much!!
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

Today i am so happy too , my new steering arrive and now is on the car - BIG difference in inerior . I have some problems with shift paddles because may be 2014 SZL reads signal from them on different way but now its ok . 
Excuse me for offtopic


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have skimmed through the thread a bit but didn't read it all. I currently have a 6wb retrofitted into my 650, I am now looking to get an alpina b6, and I don't really care for the blue 6wa it comes with. Could I code my current 6wb in the new alpina? Or is there going to be a problem because there is already mileage on the 6wb?


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

djsaad1 said:


> I have skimmed through the thread a bit but didn't read it all. I currently have a 6wb retrofitted into my 650, I am now looking to get an alpina b6, and I don't really care for the blue 6wa it comes with. Could I code my current 6wb in the new alpina? Or is there going to be a problem because there is already mileage on the 6wb?


Hi..

If the milage in alpina b6 is higher than 650 then the 6wb will get the higher milage as soon as install it and code it in alpina! Then it's relatively easy.. Before you do it you have to open 6wb and program alpinas short VIN into it.

But if alpina have lower milage then 650 then it's more complicated!! You have to write FFs into the first 32bit to zero milage and that's I really hard to get to work but not impossible!! In this case don't invest on a cheap programmer!!

God luck


----------



## gltieu (Jan 24, 2015)

I maybe found a company who can code it for me i ask them what they charge for it. Because after reading this the 270 programmer cost me 130 euro maybe it is cheaper to ask the company what they charge for it.

I thought it was only coding and adding vo and so that is what i can do.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

There's something different with the 6WB as there's only 1 short vin in the 160DWT chip & changing that still leaves the tamper light on


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

There should be also the long vin and the short vin inside, not only the short one. On the same place like 6WA.

CU Oliver


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

On the 6wb I have there is no long vin at all & the short vin is in a different place


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Hmmm, I desoldered the eeprom grom at least 3 6WB and for sure, there was also a long vin inside.

Cau Oliver


----------



## gltieu (Jan 24, 2015)

I have one more question do i need to change cable or connectors when i plug in the 6wb or can i use the old one without any modification?. Lets say is it plug and play?

And i found a shop near my house who can code it for me or he is going to try it atleast


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

it is plug an play installation.


Thorsten


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hmmm, I desoldered the eeprom grom at least 3 6WB and for sure, there was also a long vin inside.
> 
> Cau Oliver


Which chip? Just the 160OWT?


----------



## gltieu (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally today i have my 6wb coded and working but now i have lost some features. I don't see the traffic sign display any more not even in my HUD. The second issue is i don't see the car dynamic efficient working the thing in blue in the right below corner that said that it is charging your battery.
The coded is coded by someone els because this was a used 6wb kombi instrument. No soldering for so far i know because i left the car there for almost 6 hours.


----------



## gltieu (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally today i have my 6wb coded and working but now i have lost some features. I don't see the traffic sign display any more not even in my HUD. The second issue is i don't see the car dynamic efficient working the thing in blue in the right below corner that said that it is charging your battery.
The coded is coded by someone els because this was a used 6wb kombi instrument. No soldering for so far i know because i left the car there for almost 6 hours.


----------



## Arta (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi, 
For trafic sign You need to code FDL Your's kombi - search to activate this parameter.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

gltieu said:


> The coded is coded by someone els because this was a used 6wb kombi instrument. No soldering for so far i know because i left the car there for almost 6 hours.


Ok, then go back to the coder again?

Thorsten


----------



## ruka2 (Aug 12, 2015)

Can someone provide a virgin bin file for used 6WB kombi?

Excuse my bad english.

I am from Portugal


----------



## ruka2 (Aug 12, 2015)

Can someone provide a virgin bin file for used 6WB kombi?

Excuse my bad english.

I am from Portugal


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ruka2 said:


> Can someone provide a virgin bin file for used 6WB kombi?
> 
> Excuse my bad english.
> 
> I am from Portugal


PM sent.


----------



## 420iF36 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi,

Could anyone tell me if the 6WB is a generic cluster and if it would fit a 420i (2014) Xdrive Gran Coupe (F36) M Sport?

Cheers.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

420iF36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone tell me if the 6WB is a generic cluster and if it would fit a 420i (2014) Xdrive Gran Coupe (F36) M Sport?
> 
> Cheers.


No. 6WB Fits only Fxx 5, 6, and 7-Series cars.


----------



## mohamedAlhosanu (Sep 3, 2015)

*nav directions is not showing on me 6wb*

Hi guys..

I retrofit a 6wb cluster on my 2013 bmw 740Li

Everything whent well...

But with one issue....

That is: my nav direction arrows is not showing anymore on the 6wb cluster...

The one who coded the cluster for me... told me that you need a cable that connects your 6wb cluster to the back of the NBT... then you will get the directions showing up on the cluster...

Is that true??? Do I need a cable that connects the 6wb cluster to the NBT??


----------



## mohamedAlhosanu (Sep 3, 2015)

Arta said:


> Hi,
> For trafic sign You need to code FDL Your's kombi - search to activate this parameter.


I retrofit a 6wb cluster on my 2013 bmw 740Li

Everything whent well...*

But with one issue....

That is: my nav direction arrows is not showing anymore on the 6wb cluster...

The one who coded the cluster for me... told me that you need a cable that connects your 6wb cluster to the back of the NBT... then you will get the directions showing up on the cluster...

Is that true??? Do I need a cable that connects the 6wb cluster to the NBT??


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

you must code your NBT to the right cluster - kombi high - and it will work.


Thorsten


----------



## mohamedAlhosanu (Sep 3, 2015)

Thorsten said:


> HI,
> 
> you must code your NBT to the right cluster - kombi high - and it will work.
> 
> Thorsten


Thanx bro... I appreciat that note....

I will tel that dude to do it for me..

But last question,.. can it be done remotely??


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

If you have cable and software installed, I hope it.


Thorsten


----------



## mohamedAlhosanu (Sep 3, 2015)

Thorsten said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you have cable and software installed, I hope it.
> 
> Thorsten


Hi

Hmm...

I will just go to that dude... he will fix it for me...

Thanx again bro.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Yesterday I played a little bit and intsalled a 6WB in my M5. Funny to see, not fully functional of course and without the navi arrows. Just code in NBT the entries for MFID correctly. One important thing: You can see the navi signs on the cluster only when the HUD is switched off. Otherwise you will have it on your HUD and not on the cluster.

CU Oliver


----------



## mohamedAlhosanu (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanx bro... I appreciat that replay..

Haha good ... I hope you will finsh everything needed to make it fully work..


My car is actualy without HUD... so it has to show those arrows.... unless there is something incomplete, which is the coding for the NBT to Kombi high...

By saturday, I will get back there and ask the dude to check that for me..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mohamedAlhosanu said:


> Thanx bro... I appreciat that replay..
> 
> Haha good ... I hope you will finsh everything needed to make it fully work..
> 
> ...


VO Code DKombi using 0313 production date.


----------



## mohamedAlhosanu (Sep 3, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO Code DKombi using 0313 production date.


Thanx bro...

I will tel hem that note for sure... thank you


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello Shawn!

ZK 0313 is not necessary. If the car has a NBT inside he has to code
MFID_KOMBI_VARIANT -> aktiv
KOMBI_AUFLOESUNG -> aktiv
LOUPE_TACHO_KOMBI -> aktiv (nice function)
DRIVE_MODE_KOMBI -> aktiv
MFID_KOMBI_VARIANT -> aktiv
EINHEITEN_MASTER -> should be on kombi_l6_new

Then you'll have everything you need. 

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello Shawn!
> 
> ZK 0313 is not necessary. If the car has a NBT inside he has to code
> MFID_KOMBI_VARIANT -> aktiv
> ...


Yes, of course, anything that can be VO Coded, can be FDL Coded, but it seems to me in this case VO Coding with Date Change is a simpler faster approach then FDL Coding those 6 items.

He wrote NBT above, but I am pretty sure a 2013 740Li has CIC. NBT was introduced in MY 2013 F10 only. I think F01 got NBT in MY 2014.


----------



## mohamedAlhosanu (Sep 3, 2015)

How can I check if I have NBT or CIC?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mohamedAlhosanu said:


> How can I check if I have NBT or CIC?


Look at Screen.


----------



## mohamedAlhosanu (Sep 3, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Look at Screen.


Thanx bro..

So, mine is the NBT .. for sure...

So, I have to tel hem just to code those 6 things


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mohamedAlhosanu said:


> Thanx bro..
> 
> So, mine is the NBT .. for sure...
> 
> So, I have to tel hem just to code those 6 things


That or VO Code it for 0313. It's six of one, and half-dozen of the other.


----------



## mohamedAlhosanu (Sep 3, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> That or VO Code it for 0313. It's six of one, and half-dozen of the other.


Got it bro...

I will tel him to do it for me... he knows more than me... that what it has to be..

Only the nav arrows.. al other things are fantastic right now.


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Thorsten said:


> HI,
> 
> you must code your NBT to the right cluster - kombi high - and it will work.
> 
> Thorsten


In my case the solution was..
search for NAVI_NBT_ENABLE in your DKOMBI and set it to kein_nbt

Good luck..


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

this if for cars without NBT nav...


Thorsten


----------



## mohamedAlhosanu (Sep 3, 2015)

Thorsten said:


> HI,
> 
> this if for cars without NBT nav...
> 
> Thorsten


Thorsten... hi

One question plz...

Is there an HSD cable... or anyother cable that can be connected from the cluster to the NBT to show the navi arrows??

What I believe...there is no such thing...


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

No, the data is transferred over MOST


----------



## mohamedAlhosanu (Sep 3, 2015)

mcrussell said:


> No, the data is transferred over MOST


Thank you...

Everything is clear now..


----------



## mohamedAlhosanu (Sep 3, 2015)

The problem has been resolved... now everything is working great... 

Thanx to all of you guys


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Bigb348 said:


> Is there a specific 6wb cluster for vehicles w/o hud? I just purchased one used that came out of a donor vehicle with hud.
> 
> Will this work in my 16 f15 w/o hud?
> 
> Thanks


Yes!! There is 6WB with HSD connector to HUD and other without!!

But you can use the one with HUD connector on you F15 w/o HUD!!!
I don't have HUD and i installed 6wb with HUD connector!

Good luck


----------



## Bigb348 (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks, that's great news. Did u code yourself? I'm going to need to find out the coding info


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

informations for coding are here to find.
What kombi has you installed now and when was you car found?


Thorsten


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello.

I am very new to this Forum so be kind 

I have a F01 2012. I ordered a used 6WB with lower millage than mine. Instead of buying a R270, my dad can replace the EEPROM chip as he works with circuit boards. If we replace the chip, what is needed to complete the install. I have working E-sys 3.26.1. Does the unit need to be flashed before final coding ?

Thanks


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello.

I am very new to this Forum so be kind 

I have a F01 2012. I ordered a used 6WB with lower millage than mine. Instead of buying a R270, my dad can replace the EEPROM chip as he works with circuit boards. If we replace the chip, what is needed to complete the install. I have working E-sys 3.26.1. Does the unit need to be flashed before final coding ?

Thanks


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

erase the VIN of the EEPROM and then install the cluster and code your car with 6WB in VO, if you have 6WA cluster before, remove 6WA from VO.


Thorsten


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thorsten said:


> HI,
> 
> erase the VIN of the EEPROM and then install the cluster and code your car with 6WB in VO, if you have 6WA cluster before, remove 6WA from VO.
> 
> Thorsten


Thanks very much. We have decided to use R270 instead. Is the flash and code process the same as the 6WA unit?


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I finally got around to installing my 6WB MFID Instrument Cluster.
> 
> Since mine was a brand new virgin Kombi, no EEPROM work was necessary to blank the donor car's mileage and VIN. Install was a breeze, and Coding was just a matter of adding 6WB to the VO, changing VO Production date to 1211, and VO Coding DKombi and HU_CIC.
> 
> ...


Hello

Looks great. I have a used 6wb and I will use R270 to erase both VINs. In order to code it to the car, is it the same process as you, or is extra coding needed. Upgrading from a 6WA.

Thanks


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

justbusiness said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a problem while retrofitting 6WB into F10 with 0510 build date.
> The cluster was used, but reseted and no problem with coding or small red dots.
> Everything is working perfect except gear indication. On the cluster there are no P-R-N-D etc. And also the car has no selector for sport, comfort modes...:bawling: Will retrofit in the next step. So the 6wb think, that the transmission is manual and no gear indication at all...:dunno:
> But drives fine...


Hello. I know it was a while back but do you have a guide on how you did it? I have a used unit and working E-sys I just do not know what to do after the VINs are erased. Finding information on this tricky.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmills1993 said:


> Hello
> 
> Looks great. I have a used 6wb and I will use R270 to erase both VINs. In order to code it to the car, is it the same process as you, or is extra coding needed. Upgrading from a 6WA.
> 
> Thanks


Mine was Virgin, so I did not need to do any EEPROM work.

The process for 6WB is same as described here for 6WA:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666531


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Mine was Virgin, so I did not need to do any EEPROM work.
> 
> The process for 6WB is same as described here for 6WA:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666531


Thank you very much. Is deleting the VIN exactly the same as well or is it different. What about if I load a Virginia Kombi bin file will that same me having to manually FF stuff? Cheers.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmills1993 said:


> Thank you very much. Is deleting the VIN exactly the same as well or is it different. What about if I load a Virginia Kombi bin file will that same me having to manually FF stuff? Cheers.


Should be the same. Virgin Bin will avoid blanking VIN and mileage.


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Should be the same. Virgin Bin will avoid blanking VIN and mileage.


Ah that would be good. Do you by any chance have a Virgin Bin?

Cheers.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmills1993 said:


> Ah that would be good. Do you by any chance have a Virgin Bin?
> 
> Cheers.


6WB_Clear_F10.BIN:

https://mega.nz/#!0xZ3jYpA!wlYfLwlMGwYimGXHTEsU0RtmOvOHaMZmusmcPV-nU94


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> 6WB_Clear_F10.BIN:
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!0xZ3jYpA!wlYfLwlMGwYimGXHTEsU0RtmOvOHaMZmusmcPV-nU94


Thanks Shawn means a lot!

Does this mean my used 6WB after the bin file has been put onto the EEPROM, it will act as a new kombi? or will flashing the same as the 6wa still needed? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmills1993 said:


> Thanks Shawn means a lot!
> 
> Does this mean my used 6WB after the bin file has been put onto the EEPROM, it will act as a new kombi? or will flashing the same as the 6wa still needed? Thanks


It will be like new. If you can inject CAFD into it, then you can just code it. If you can't inject CAFD, then you must flash it.


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> It will be like new. If you can inject CAFD into it, then you can just code it. If you can't inject CAFD, then you must flash it.


Great!! Thanks so much, will hopefully get R270 through next week (if China hurry up!)

Have a good weekend.


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi guys
I'm trying to retrofit a 6WB on a F10, first I cleared 2 short and one long VIN On 160xxx chip to FFs and one short on 95xxx chip to FFs.. Then coded to the car by injecting cafd and code..
Now I need to flash it to fix the red tumper dot but with no success!!
I believe the 6wb already have the latest SW!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/l9r5ydfqzesmnc1/Skärmklipp 2015-12-07 23.56.23.png?dl=0

And I have the HWAP with 255_255..?

Any idea?


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Update:
Now I opened the 6wb again and read from both chips (160xx & 35xxx) and surprised found my VIN on both of them!! Two short and one long on the 160xxx chip and one short VIN on the 35xxx!!!
Even though I couldn't flash the kombi 

But still have the red tumper dot!!


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Flashing not needed, change all vin entries then code, then read EEPROMs again, you will find vin has reverted back, change again then dot should be gone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> This "_SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu..._" means you have chosen an improper I-Step Shipment when you made your SVT Target (SVT_soll). The problem is that this ECU is used. So it came from car with a different I-Step Shipment then your car's actual I-Step Shipment, and you have no way of knowing what the right I-Step Shipment is for this used ECU.
> 
> So, redo flash, but this time after you calculate SVT Target (SVT_soll), check the box that says "HW-IDs from SVTactual" and then Save it.
> 
> ...


Okay after that I pressed HW-IDs and the writing is blue does that mean I need to trial and error then before I flash?


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, 

Anyone can share where to buy a complete kit to flash my kombi 6WA ? Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmills1993 said:


> Okay after that I pressed HW-IDs and the writing is blue does that mean I need to trial and error then before I flash?


Yes.


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes.


Continuing from last night I am getting to older I levels and it is taking ages to generate SVT but still no black on the dkombi , the latest I level I can generate is 14-11-502. Is their a chance it is on an I level higher than that? If so what can I do? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmills1993 said:


> Continuing from last night I am getting to older I levels and it is taking ages to generate SVT but still no black on the dkombi , the latest I level I can generate is 14-11-502. Is their a chance it is on an I level higher than that? If so what can I do? Thanks.


You may need newer PSdZData Full. PM sent.


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You may need newer PSdZData Full. PM sent.


Thanks so much! Will download everything just now.

I have 3.26.1 so the latest version will I update to as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmills1993 said:


> Thanks so much! Will download everything just now.
> 
> I have 3.26.1 so the latest version will I update to as well?


E-Sys version not matter.


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys version not matter.


Great. Thanks. Will let you know how it goes. Downloading taking ages


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys version not matter.


Hello. Downloaded everything you sent me (Thank you!) newest i-level showing. I calculate and then click that other button and still the DKombi is showing blue for all the latest i-levels from 12-03-500, what could be the problem. My car is early 2012, will that make a difference? Do I need to flash each step of i-level or just calculate to know the correct i-level of the kombi?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmills1993 said:


> Hello. Downloaded everything you sent me (Thank you!) newest i-level showing. I calculate and then click that other button and still the DKombi is showing blue for all the latest i-levels from 12-03-500, what could be the problem. My car is early 2012, will that make a difference? Do I need to flash each step of i-level or just calculate to know the correct i-level of the kombi?
> 
> Thanks


It is as I wrote above in Post 340:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9427650&postcount=340


----------



## cmills1993 (Dec 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is as I wrote above in Post 340:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9427650&postcount=340


Thanks will give it a go sometime this week. Would the three I level choices when trying to add the CaFD give a hint to the I level?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmills1993 said:


> Thanks will give it a go sometime this week. Would the three I level choices when trying to add the CaFD give a hint to the I level?


I would expect the I-Level needed to be close to those.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> I installed a 6WB in my M5 last week. Okay, not everything is working, you cannot switch between Eco, Comfort and Sport - a M5 has noch FES, but that was clear before I tried it. The SLI worked as it should. i-level of the 6WB was 14-03-502 and the car has 14-11-503. You have to check the settings for SLI in the 6WB cafd (correct SLI generation).
> 
> ...


Do you still have 6WB for sale? Does is have HUD connector?
Regards
Jason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AutoExe3210 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello Shawn , could you please send me the bin file for 6wb
Thank you


----------



## AutoExe3210 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello Shawn , could you please send me the bin file for 6wb
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AutoExe3210 said:


> Hello Shawn , could you please send me the bin file for 6wb
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

hi shawn could you send me bin file for 6wb 

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## yarickoff (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello. I Bought 6WB. I read eeprom from 160DWQ using R270. Found 2 short VINs. I read on this forum that there are still VIN in the neighboring processor 95320. My programmator R270 can not read it. Please tell me what kind of programmer able to read / write 95320 chip in my DKombi? 

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jkas1984 said:


> hi shawn could you send me bin file for 6wb
> 
> thanks :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Has anyone had trouble with activating LDW in HUD with 6WB?
I have a 2015 cluster & coding is activ for TLC & HUD_TLC but lines don't show in HUD, I see them on the bottom right of cluster but they don't appear in HUD as they did with 6WA installed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markus F11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I dont have the NBT, this Menu i Never see in my car. Maybe i have not Code all possibilities.

I have 520d from 12/2010, retrofited Nav Prof with new ZGW, HUD, 6wb an i have only this thinks updated with newer Software.

Markus


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

Any idea why cluster adding always 3miles every ignition on???


----------



## xart92 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Remplace 6WA by 6WB questions*

Hello Everyone,

Here I have some questions about the 6WB

My 2010 F01 has the following options: 6WA, Head Up Display, Lane Assist, Speed Display indication.

My questions are as follows, if I install the 6WB what are the problems ?

My Head up display will show it the same informations ?

thank you for return

Xavier


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

masa52 said:


> Any idea why cluster adding always 3miles every ignition on???


Be sure your cluster has 0000 km and FFFFFF VIN before instaling it on car. Also be sure you make km 0000 in both chips. After you make it 000 and FFFF, install it again and recode it.


----------



## instalher (Feb 22, 2012)

mcrussell said:


> I have a petrol MPH 6WA for sale if anyone needs one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


due you still have this.. I want to put one in my 2014 f30, needs to be clean tho, or I cant code it


----------



## Stivi83 (May 25, 2015)

Has the 6wb always the same eeprom chip?


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

instalher said:


> due you still have this.. I want to put one in my 2014 f30, needs to be clean tho, or I cant code it


I can blank the 160 if you want

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratos (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello.

Does anyone know where i can find a virgin BIN for my 6WB?
Are there different versions?

Do i need to desolder to revirgin it? (it has lower KM than the car)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stratos said:


> Hello.
> 
> Does anyone know where i can find a virgin BIN for my 6WB?
> Are there different versions?
> ...


PM sent.

You need to Desolder EEPROM from motherboard in order to write new Data to it.


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi,

What about coding a used 6WB ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alsamaraee said:


> Hi,
> 
> What about coding a used 6WB ?


Once VIN and Mileage is blanked from EEPROM, you can install 6WB and Code it like any other ECU.


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you for your response.

Can you please tell me about the programmer (Hardware and software) needed to blank the eeprom ? Or any good guide/instruction.


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Once VIN and Mileage is blanked from EEPROM, you can install 6WB and Code it like any other ECU.


Thank you for your response.

Can you please tell me about the programmer (Hardware and software) needed to blank the eeprom ? Or any good guide/instruction.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alsamaraee said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Can you please tell me about the programmer (Hardware and software) needed to blank the eeprom ? Or any good guide/instruction.


Most use an R270 EEPROM Programmer.

It is same process as 6WA, which is well documented here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666531


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Most use an R270 EEPROM Programmer.
> 
> It is same process as 6WA, which is well documented here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666531


Thank you.

Do you know if it possible to just replace the eeproms, i mean to take the eeprom from my basic cluster and put it in the 6WB.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alsamaraee said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Do you know if it possible to just replace the eeproms, i mean to take the eeprom from my basic cluster and put it in the 6WB.


You can replace with a Blank virgin EEPROM, but not the one from your Basic Kombi.


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can replace with a Blank virgin EEPROM, but not the one from your Basic Kombi.


Do you mean by (Blank) a brand new one ? 
Do you know the EEPROM ID/number ? Is it available in the market ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alsamaraee said:


> Do you mean by (Blank) a brand new one ?
> Do you know the EEPROM ID/number ? Is it available in the market ?


You need to get EEPROM details off the EEPROM in your 6WB. You can normally buy a virgin EEPROM, but nobody sells just one chip, so there will likely be a package quantity / order minimum.


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to get EEPROM details off the EEPROM in your 6WB. You can normally buy a virgin EEPROM, but nobody sells just one chip, so there will likely be a package quantity / order minimum.


Is the chip id is 160D0WQ ?


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to get EEPROM details off the EEPROM in your 6WB. You can normally buy a virgin EEPROM, but nobody sells just one chip, so there will likely be a package quantity / order minimum.


Sent you a PM


----------



## rafikc (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi all,I'm new on this forum.I retrofit F10 2010 year,to 6WB instrument cluster,my kombi was used,I change VIN and odomometer in EEP.Add VO and code without error.
I have problem,fuel guage and temperature guage don't work,maybe someone has an idea???


----------



## kurt2007 (May 14, 2015)

My eeprom is 160d0wt. I've written the dump on that and after that the red dot has come. Sorry for my bad english. I've read the other eeprom 95320, it has the vin number of my car.
Do you know what the problem is?


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

rafikc said:


> Hi all,I'm new on this forum.I retrofit F10 2010 year,to 6WB instrument cluster,my kombi was used,I change VIN and odomometer in EEP.Add VO and code without error.
> I have problem,fuel guage and temperature guage don't work,maybe someone has an idea???


Did you update the integration level of your car first, to be 2013+?


----------



## kurt2007 (May 14, 2015)

My car is 2014 07


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

kurt2007 said:


> My car is 2014 07


Sorry was meant @rafikc


----------



## rafikc (Sep 14, 2016)

Problem solved,instrument cluster was failure
kurt2007 give me your email,I'll send you EEP from 6WB


----------



## kurt2007 (May 14, 2015)

[email protected] hw067

Thank you


----------



## Simon-Munich (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi,

if a 6WB was retrofited to a car and the car must go to a BMW workshop, what exactly must be done to ensure that ISTA-P will work:

1) Old Cluster in the Car
2) VO Changed to old "Zeitkriterium" -->6WA was installed before
3.) 6WB changed to 6WA ( the old one)

anything else?

Thank you!

BR


----------



## Simon-Munich (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi,

if a 6WB was retrofited to a car and the car must go to a BMW workshop, what exactly must be done to ensure that ISTA-P will work:

1) Old Cluster in the Car
2) FA Changed to old "Zeitkriterium"
3.) FA 6WB changed to 6XX ( the old one)

anything else?

Thank you!

BR


----------



## kurt2007 (May 14, 2015)

I have red dot and i Need dumps for 6wb


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

you have a dump from your 160D Chip?
if yes, pm me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kurt2007 said:


> I have red dot and i Need dumps for 6wb


PM sent.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

for 6wb friends, 
i was last days at Automechanika (Frankfurt Germany) and saw a highlight there  (chinese version of 6wb)
here some photo from phone:

































guys, its touch screen ))))


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> for 6wb friends,
> i was last days at Automechanika (Frankfurt Germany) and saw a highlight there  (chinese version of 6wb)
> here some photo from phone:
> ,,,


It's a step in the right Direction, but Audi's Virtual Cockpit blows it away:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3XXUhUo3ik


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

yeah i saw it, same as VW
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxH3DBzm9A8

BMW work alone and can keep up
VAG Group (VW - Audi - Seat - Skoda - Bentley) has a big group to share and this guys are really slow


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> yeah i saw it, same as VW
> ...
> BMW work alone and can keep up
> VAG Group (VW - Audi - Seat - Skoda - Bentley) has a big group to share and this guys are really slow


BMW needs to step up their game somehow. Kombi and Head Unit are the two most important non-performance features of a car, and shelling out the kind of car money they are asking for second tier products isn't going to work. From what I have seen thus far of the G30, I am iin no rush to swap my F10 out for one.


----------



## rafikc (Sep 14, 2016)

Kurt,check email,I send you EEP


----------



## Simon-Munich (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi,

next week my brand new (never used) 6WB will arrive. Is it enough just to do the following steps ref. to Y. Reiser´s 6W*A* retrofit guide? And will this also flashs the newest Firmware to the 6WB? Thanks!

For 6WA he wrotes:

....
4. go to "COMFORT MODE" / "TAL-Calculating"
5. click Vehicle Order "Read".
6. click Vehicle Order "Save" Choose "newFA" as filename.
7. click Vehicle Order "Edit".
8. Expand the "FA" Folder, then "FZAuftrag", then "TYPE"
2This will write the new FA to the car after flashing. If you don't want this, UNcheck
"Update VCM after TAL execution"
3
9. If "Zeitkriterium" of your car is anything below "0311", change
"Zeitkriterium" to "0311" (since 6WA was available only from
March 2011 on".
10. Click on "SALAPA-Element"
11. add "6WA" to the "SALAPA-Element List" and the PRESS
CTRL-ENTER (or click the icon in the list header).
12. click on the SAVE Icon (the Disk) in the Top-Toolbar. (pic. 12)
13. click the "BACK" arrow in the Top-Toolbar (Select "YES" when
prompted to reload Vehicle Order) to get back to the "COM-
FORT MODE/TAL Calculating" screen. (pic. 13)
14. Check if 0311 and 6WA were succesfully changed in the FA-List.
15. Right-Click on "FA" and select "Activate FA".
16. In the "SVT Actual" section, click on "Read SVT".
17. In the "SVT Actual" section, click on "Save". Choose "SVT_IST"
as filename.
18. In the "KIS/SVT Target" section, click on "Load" and load the
just saved "SVT_IST" file.
19. In the "Calculation Strategy" (still in "KIS/SVT Target") sec-
tion, choose "Complete Flash"
20. In the "KIS/SVT Target" section, select "I-Step (ship.)" : choose
an I-Level matching the one from the 6WA (if you don't know it,
choose an older I-Level)
21. In the "KIS/SVT Target" section, select the latest I-Level on
"I-Step (target)".
22. In the "KIS/SVT Target" section, click on "Calculate"
23. In the "KIS/SVT Target" section, click on "Save". Choose "SVT_SOLL"
as filename.
24. In the "TAL" Section, click on "Calculation".
25. In the "TAL" Section, click on "Save". Choose "newTAL" as
filename.
26. Go to "Expert Mode" / "TAL Processing" (pic.14)
27. Click on the "..." button near the TAL-Line and select your "new-
TAL" file.
28. Click on the "..." button near the SVT-Line and select your
"SVT_SOLL" file.
29. Click on the "..." button near the FA-Line and select your "newFA"
file.
30. Click on "Read VIN"
31. Now UNCHECK all the "ALL" checkboxes. (This is very impor-
tant... not doing this will flash other ECU's beside KOMBI as
well.) Now, no checkbox at all should be ticked,
32. Make checkboxes in the KOMBI-Line : "blFlash" / "swDeploy"
/ "cdDeploy" / "ibaDeploy" (only those 4 and only the ones for
KOMBI)
4
33. Click on "Check Software availability"
34. Now be sure again that E-Sys is well connected (e.g. that the
connection has not been lost) and that the car charger is working,
since the next step will begin the FLASHING PROCEDURE.
35. Click on "Start". Flashing should begin. During this, don't be
afraid of certain noises or strange behaviour of the car that will
occur . The process will take about 13 Minutes. Just before the
end, the fuel pump will run at high speed... don't be afraid, this
is OK! Don't touch your computer and the car during the flash
process !!!. (pic.15)
6 Final


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Why you want to flash it?


----------



## Simon-Munich (Jul 16, 2008)

Because I am not sure if the sw version will fit to the rest of the car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

berndh said:


> How about retrofit items? Like for instance the auxiliary heater. Then the FA needs to be adjusted and show up in car retrofit item list. That's why I tried to believe for the 6wb this would be similar.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G928F met Tapatalk


If you order some Offical Retrofit from BMW AG that requires an FA Update, then BMW AG will do it, not dealer.


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes but dealer installs the package. And then needs to enable it. So my thinking is that the dealer may have the authority to upload new FA to the server once installed in the car. 

For instance, if I installed the auxiliary heater as retrofit I don't want it disabled if I bring in the car for service next time. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G928F met Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

berndh said:


> Yes but dealer installs the package. And then needs to enable it. So my thinking is that the dealer may have the authority to upload new FA to the server once installed in the car.
> 
> For instance, if I installed the auxiliary heater as retrofit I don't want it disabled if I bring in the car for service next time.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G928F met Tapatalk


Ask your dealer then...


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Will do. Just a thinking process.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Only PUMA (a Departement from BMW in Munich) can do that for you.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Only PUMA (a Departement from BMW in Munich) can do that for you.
> 
> CU Oliver


Bingo.


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

OK. So dealer sends a request to PUMA? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G928F met Tapatalk


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Yes and PUMA will do the magic. 

But not always, only for possible and authorized retrofittings.

CU Oliver


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

OK clear and how do I figure out which retrofits are possible and authorised? If I look at etk.cc I see the 6wb but also auxiliary heater being advertised for my car. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G928F met Tapatalk


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

And also a reverse backup camera. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G928F met Tapatalk


----------



## sandroditommaso (May 9, 2017)

Hi shawnsheridan, I would try to retrofit 6WB on my F10... please can you send me something?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sandroditommaso said:


> Hi shawnsheridan, I would try to retrofit 6WB on my F10... please can you send me something?
> Thanks.


I have no clue what "something" is. Be specific.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

hehe, something?
shawn send him a pic of an 6WB , hrhr


----------



## sandroditommaso (May 9, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have no clue what "something" is. Be specific.


I've read all this post, and retrofit is fairly clear to me.
Maybe you have other documentation to send me before I buy the 6WB...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sandroditommaso said:


> I've read all this post, and retrofit is fairly clear to me.
> Maybe you have other documentation to send me before I buy the 6WB...


No, sorry. I have no additional documentation. This is pretty straight forward, especially if using a new 6WB. Only difficulty with used one is the EEPROM work.


----------



## sandroditommaso (May 9, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, sorry. I have no additional documentation. This is pretty straight forward, especially if using a new 6WB. Only difficulty with used one is the EEPROM work.


I will buy it used.
That's why I just bought an R270 programmer and one SOP8 test clip.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sandroditommaso said:


> I will buy it used.
> That's why I just bought an R270 programmer and one SOP8 test clip.


Good luck. I bought a new Virgin 6WB myself.


----------



## grzech84 (Feb 13, 2016)

Halol pleas helped flash tach 6WB auto bmw f10


----------



## grzech84 (Feb 13, 2016)

Halo plis help mus flesh tacho 6WB


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

@shawnsheridan

You have the virgin bin for the 6WB, correct? Would it work with a F15 6WB (assuming there is a difference)?

Down the road I plan to sell the used 6WB and want to ensure that I properly reset it for the next owner. Not sure if I would even need the .bin file if I just reset the eeprom accordingly?

Thanks!


----------



## valrossi (Jul 23, 2014)

*Eco Mode Display*



wenliang_wang said:


> edit the IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC to verbaut can get the ECO mode display. i tested it on my 523LI


Hi wenlian_wang,
Please provide details on this code. My car doesn't have Eco mode by default.

Thank you.


----------



## theross (May 24, 2016)

Wondering if anyone tried retrofitting a 6WB into a F30 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theross said:


> Wondering if anyone tried retrofitting a 6WB into a F30 ?


:google:

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1256383


----------



## theross (May 24, 2016)

So it begins...
in a few months tho


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

My cluster display problem?










Coding problem our display problem?


----------



## Maxwell4321 (Jan 14, 2014)

Is it possible to fit 6WB into a F10/F12/F13 M5/M6 can't seem to find any info about fitting to M cars


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I did it over one year ago and retrofitted a 6WB in my M5. But only for 2 days. It's nice to have but you will get more troubles then benefits. The 6WB cannot show the setting of DME, steering and so on, VMax is only 260 - and many issues more. It my eyes it maked no sense so I reinstalled the M5 6WA.

CU Oliver


----------



## maomao4771 (Jun 5, 2017)

*please tell me!*

I currently own f11 made in 2012.
For that vehicle, we introduced a 6 WB instrument panel. However, since the instrument panel is second hand goods, the VIN code remains. Please tell me how to initialize the Instrument panel.


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi,

I'm having trouble activating Speed limit info icons on newly retrofitted 6WB in Pre LCI European F10 . Car and cluster are fully updated, but whatever I code - the speed icon is absent. Any thoughts?

Attached is the current 6WB ncd file, just rename from .pdf to .rar and extract.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

You need fsc for kafas if you want speed limit info inside your 6wb,
If you dont have it, you will see --- at your kombi


----------



## maomao4771 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi!
Thanks for the reply!
Currently, coding is done and some functions are excluded and it can be used normally.
For functions that can not be used, vehicle information is not displayed. Also, vehicle information is not displayed on i-drive.
I level should be upgraded in January 2016.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

maomao4771, do you have a red dot on your 6WB KOMBI?


----------



## maomao4771 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi!
Thanks for the reply!
Indeed, there are red spots!


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

if you are using a used KOMBI, you have to zero the milage and remove the old VIN, all infos are in this thread


----------



## maomao4771 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you!
Uragan 1987
This time, you have to delete the old VIN code to restore the mileage to 00000 anyway!
It really helps if you let me know the thread that describes that!


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

uragan1987 said:


> You need fsc for kafas if you want speed limit info inside your 6wb,
> If you dont have it, you will see --- at your kombi


FSC is needed for KAFAS2 only, car is Pre LCI with factory KAFAS and CIC.

Problem is I cannot even make the empty circle with -- show on 6WB/HUD, it's like car does not even have speed limit info in it's VO, but it does and 6BW and CIC are both VO coded with 1211 production date.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

im not sure, but i mean to read somewhere, 6WB dont support KAFAS, only KAFAS2


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

6WB works fine with KAFAS.


Thorsten


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

For sure, but how to code it?


----------



## maomao4771 (Jun 5, 2017)

uragan1987,Thorsten,BusyBox
Everyone, thank you very much!
It is really helpful to discuss it.
Just to be sure, I will inform you of the tools I possess.
Psdzdata possesses 56.4 and 60.0 and uses E-Sys.
I do not have any other tools.
The car is CIC. It is not NBT.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

BusyBox said:


> FSC is needed for KAFAS2 only, car is Pre LCI with factory KAFAS and CIC.
> 
> Problem is I cannot even make the empty circle with -- show on 6WB/HUD, it's like car does not even have speed limit info in it's VO, but it does and 6BW and CIC are both VO coded with 1211 production date.


Hello!

What generation of SLI you coded inside?

CU Oliver


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

Gen_1


----------



## maomao4771 (Jun 5, 2017)

*initialize 6WB*

After all, in order to eliminate the 6 WB VIN code and to set the total distance to zero, should I erase the ROM with R270?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

why erase ROM? just remove VIN and milage, thats enough


----------



## maomao4771 (Jun 5, 2017)

uragan1987 said:


> why erase ROM? just remove VIN and milage, thats enough


Is it possible to erase using the tools that I own now?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

maomao4771 said:


> Is it possible to erase using the tools that I own now?


"the tools" ????


----------



## maomao4771 (Jun 5, 2017)

uragan1987 said:


> "the tools" ????


Tool is Psdzdata possesses 56.4 and 60.0 and uses E-Sys and E-Sys cable


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

you cant remove milage with esys, only R270 or other Programmers with 160D support


----------



## maomao4771 (Jun 5, 2017)

uragan1987 said:


> you cant remove milage with esys, only R270 or other Programmers with 160D support


Thank you! I understood it well. How can I get the R270 program?


----------



## deebow91 (May 4, 2014)

hi got a question that ive not been able to find the answer for. I have a 2010 730d f01 model already fitted with a 6wa dash. now I've gotten hold of a 2014 6wb module but its untested so no idea of the mileage or if it even works. what I wanted to know was that if I plugged it into car and then powered it up to see if it works then changed my old dash clock would it leave any permanent errors or issues on the car. I want to test it myself before I find/pay someone to code it for me just incase it doesn't work at all


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deebow91 said:


> hi got a question that ive not been able to find the answer for. I have a 2010 730d f01 model already fitted with a 6wa dash. now I've gotten hold of a 2014 6wb module but its untested so no idea of the mileage or if it even works. what I wanted to know was that if I plugged it into car and then powered it up to see if it works then changed my old dash clock would it leave any permanent errors or issues on the car. I want to test it myself before I find/pay someone to code it for me just incase it doesn't work at all


You can technically do this, but I never wood just because there is some risk data in Kombi is pushed to car CAS as the two are supposed to be in sync.

I would just use a 12 Volt source (Power Supply or Battery) and Power 6WB up on Table using Pins 1&2 connected to +12V, pins 7&8 to GND (-), and then press the KOMBI Button.


----------



## deebow91 (May 4, 2014)

thanks for that. I managed to get it cut with the loom as well so thatll make it easier. wasn't sure about the pins originally


----------



## jalami (Feb 8, 2016)

If the instrument panel to be installed has less km than the current one. Do I need to modify eproon?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jalami said:


> If the instrument panel to be installed has less km than the current one. Do I need to modify eproon?


Yes. You still need to blank the VIN from it.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

If you dont modify the eeprom, you will get red dot and some parts of kombi will not work


----------



## jalami (Feb 8, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Then you need to first also blank VIN and Mileage in EEPROM with an EEPROM Programmer, and then Flash Kombi to write car VIN to it.


If the 6WB panel is used and has less km than the current one is also necessary ?, to modify or clean VIN. Can you do it with esys? Thank you


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

If you have a used KOMBI, you have to clear milage and VIN to use it on your car
You can do it with a R270 Programmer or other programmer with 160D Chip support
You cant do this with esys


----------



## jalami (Feb 8, 2016)

Ufff. Who can do this to me ??


----------



## deebow91 (May 4, 2014)

im same.looking for someone in England that might be able to do it. ive got a couple of numbers to try so will update if I manage to find someone that can do it


----------



## neodergrosse (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi People

I Have Retrofit the 6WB with NBT 03/14 Flash of 07/17

KOMBI_Aufloesung - Auflousung_1
HU_Komprimierung_Art - RLE 1

But navigation in HUD we are still too large represented thus cut off :-( see Picture...


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok, its not the same hardware like 6WB DKombi


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

But looks nice


----------



## sbinshihon (Nov 8, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nujd7etEmJA&feature=em-subs_digest


Is that possible? on f15 6wb!


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys I am stuck, I did the hex change as discribed but still have the red dot, even after coding with ISTA/P, this is my hex dump, can you see what I am doing wrong? thank you


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

neilrmp said:


> Hey guys I am stuck, I did the hex change as discribed but still have the red dot, even after coding with ISTA/P, this is my hex dump, can you see what I am doing wrong? thank you


your 160D is original one or you use new one?


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> your 160D is original one or you use new one?


original for the donor cluster, it shows my vin D617539 thats why i am confused


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

you can coded it?
cafd setted?


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> you can coded it?
> cafd setted?


I used ISTA/P and it coded, it shows correct mileage and fuel, but red dot is there, ISTA/D says vin is different from my car, some function is not communicating

I code the vin after the correct mileage was there maybe I have to clear mileage and try again?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

try to set odometer to 0 with R270 Software.
and then flash it with esys


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> try to set odometer to 0 with R270 Software.
> and then flash it with esys


OK I will try tomorrow, I just notice line 70 and 80 has data in it so i will change to ff also

thank you


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

I tried everything suggested but the red dot is still there, let the car sleep and even drove around but no luck, I ended up damaging with traces for the eprom, so I think am done.. thank you guys for helping..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnolivos (Oct 2, 2017)

Possible with bimmercode iPhone app? It has an expert mode that allows for editing all (most?) entries from the tree. 

I bought a CPO 2016 f30 and love it to death but I can't stand the gauges. Horrible especially during the day. I'm gonna buy 6WB and be done with it. They offer remote coding. I'd rather do myself.


----------



## vinzer995 (Dec 15, 2013)

Somebody know how to code this ecopro tips on 6wb cluster?
I have search without result...
I have tried some fdl changes without lucky.
Any help is very appreciated.

Max


----------



## vinzer995 (Dec 15, 2013)

This is the ecopro tips i mean


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi... I recently retrofitted a 6wb to my friend's f10. I erase the vin (I think) with R270, installed in the car and change date to 1211, then vo code dkombi and hu-cic... but... after several times trying I still having the red dot, and inspection dates disappear from the HU... other way it works fine.

Must I check the vin is correctly erased?

thanks


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi... I recently retrofitted a 6wb to my friend's f10. I erase the vin (I think) with R270, installed in the car and change date to 1211, then vo code dkombi and hu-cic... but... after several times trying I still having the red dot, and inspection dates disappear from the HU... other way it works fine.

Must I check the vin is correctly erased?

thanks


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

There can be 4 versions of the VIN in the bin. You need to look for the Short and Long VIN. I use a different hex editor to get a proper look at what’s in there. Make sure all VINs are FF’d. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

I followed this guide to do it....

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-G6A3ukMenOVURUdHhlZzBEdHM/view?usp=sharing

Where must I look for the vin?..... or must I flash the kombi?

thanks


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

It will be obvious mate, it will look like a VIN. Short will be E123456 and Long May Be WBA######E123456 for example. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

I think I don't explain myself... Is there any other place to check the vin? or only in the 4 places that say in the manual...?

thanks


----------



## tthuns (Jul 19, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> I finally got around to installing my 6WB MFID Instrument Cluster.
> 
> Since mine was a brand new virgin Kombi, no EEPROM work was necessary to blank the donor car's mileage and VIN. Install was a breeze, and Coding was just a matter of adding 6WB to the VO, changing VO Production date to 1211, and VO Coding DKombi and HU_CIC.
> 
> ...


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

code only DKOMBI with changed data
it looks like wrong coding data


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

tthuns said:


> shawnsheridan said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got around to installing my 6WB MFID Instrument Cluster.
> ...


----------



## smilo (Oct 6, 2015)

Someone have tried to install 6WB cluster on M3/M4/M5/M6 etc ?
Not commercialized on these models by BMW. I would like to know if it can be coded for 200mph/330kmh ? and if all features could be ok inside


----------



## smilo (Oct 6, 2015)

Someone have tried to install 6WB cluster on M3/M4/M5/M6 etc ?
Not commercialized on these models by BMW. I would like to know if it can be coded for 200mph/330kmh ? and if all features could be ok inside


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

I am going to install a new 6WB cluster but I could not find the part number on any site to see if it's comparable, maybe someone here can help me, Part number is 62109395970
thanks


----------



## smercki (Feb 28, 2006)

dayvg said:


> There can be 4 versions of the VIN in the bin. You need to look for the Short and Long VIN. I use a different hex editor to get a proper look at what's in there. Make sure all VINs are FF'd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello
you can report the names of the editor that you use? it would be very useful
Thank you


----------



## smercki (Feb 28, 2006)

tthuns said:


> shawnsheridan said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got around to installing my 6WB MFID Instrument Cluster.
> ...


----------



## smercki (Feb 28, 2006)

Does anyone have updated news about resetting the new 6wb miles with hw starting on the 65 that mount the new eeprom 35160?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

smercki said:


> Hello
> 
> you can report the names of the editor that you use? it would be very useful
> 
> Thank you


I used iHex on my Mac and HXD on my windows machine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

smercki said:


> Hello
> 
> you can report the names of the editor that you use? it would be very useful
> 
> Thank you


I used iHex on my Mac and HXD on my windows machine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitor (Oct 29, 2017)

friends, I can help, I can not visualize an ecu kombi view only 16 ecu, how do I visualize the modul estate?


----------



## uprockin (Mar 15, 2016)

maiquelaugusto said:


> Hi
> I did the retrofit from 6wA to 6wb (model F30) on my F34 and the HUD only works for 50 seconds after the encoding after it turns off. Did this happen to anyone?


I am having the same problem on my colleagues F30. HUD is working only several seconds and goes off. Anyone knows why?


----------



## maiquelaugusto (Jan 10, 2017)

Try change building data !!!! From 03/17


----------



## uprockin (Mar 15, 2016)

maiquelaugusto said:


> Try change building data !!!! From 03/17


My production date is 11/13. Do you mean to try 03/17? Did yours worked with this production date?


----------



## maiquelaugusto (Jan 10, 2017)

For you set 03/17 on build data !!! Then code Kombi.


----------



## smilo (Oct 6, 2015)

Someone tried to blank F30 6WB ? I was able to blank VIN but impossible to erase the mileage. 
I use R270. When I try erasing odometer (like I have done for F10 DKombi) the tool stuck on "Waiting Decode"
Someone got this issuer ? if no, what R270 version do you use please ?
Now, the kombi has no VIN "FF replaced", but 4.000km on the mileage. As my friend car has more than 30.000km, is there a risk on installing the cluster like this (odo not erased) ?
Thanks guys


----------



## vitor (Oct 29, 2017)

someone can i help ?
i receive ethernet error when i try code kombi;


----------



## maiquelaugusto (Jan 10, 2017)

I have the same problem here!! Show this menssage when I try code.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Try with last psdzdata, or flash DKOMBI to your psdzdata version to fix this error


----------



## maiquelaugusto (Jan 10, 2017)

But I?m using the newer psdz !!!! My psdz is 62.4 fulll and 62.5 lite. In both I have same problem. Do you have the newer psdz ?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

@maiquelaugusto 
what your car? F010?


----------



## maiquelaugusto (Jan 10, 2017)

My car is F34 (328GT 2014 ) and 6WB For F30


----------



## maiquelaugusto (Jan 10, 2017)

I?m using NBT EVO retrofited !!!


----------



## uprockin (Mar 15, 2016)

uragan1987 said:


> @maiquelaugusto
> what your car? F010?


I have the same problem with maiquelaugusto. My car is 2013 F30 with HU_CIC and HUD. I tried VO coding with production date 03/17 but no luck


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

I can check it on friday, not at home now, 
For this pm me your FA and SVT files


----------



## maiquelaugusto (Jan 10, 2017)

Ok. Thank you !!! I?m on traveling I will arrival In my home only next week, then I send to you !!!! Thank you so much


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello can someone say if 6WB for F15, F16 X5,X6 62109363265 work in my 2014 F10?, the part number list only X5 and X6 but the connection is the same, thanks

This is the cluster installed in my F10, it took my vin but the mileage is higher which I will 00 out later, but the re dot is there...is this because of the higher mileage or it just not compatible with my car?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

neilrmp said:


> Hello can someone say if 6WB for F15, F16 X5,X6 62109363265 work in my 2014 F10?, the part number list only X5 and X6 but the connection is the same, thanks
> 
> This is the cluster installed in my F10, it took my vin but the mileage is higher which I will 00 out later, but the re dot is there...is this because of the higher mileage or it just not compatible with my car?


Red dot can be at wrong milage, wrong vin, wrong coding,..

But as first set milage to 0


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> Red dot can be at wrong milage, wrong vin, wrong coding,..
> 
> But as first set milage to 0


Ok I will do it later on today, I think the part num is not compatible either, ista/p don't see the cluster as a replacement part

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

neilrmp said:


> Ok I will do it later on today, I think the part num is not compatible either, ista/p don't see the cluster as a replacement part
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried zeroing out the mileage on the 95320w chip,by 00 the first lines like the 160 chip but it is still there, I found a full vin and cleared it with FF but i have no idea how to do the mileage any help will be appreciated


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

go to istad and check the faults


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> go to istad and check the faults


I tried but I think because of the higher mileage it does not to sync, faults are mileage error

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Do you have r270?
And do you have original 160 IC chip?


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> Do you have r270?
> And do you have original 160 IC chip?


Yes I do, I desoldered and cleared the mileage and vin on the 160, but the mileage still showed when I go into the info on the cluster, so I desoldered the 95320 and cleared first two line with 00, and a long vin that I saw from donor car, but original miles shows now and I am getting a VCM error when inject cadf file.ISTA/P is trying to replace different part number so it thinks the cluster is not installed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

I speak only about 160D
Did you change the chip or its the original one?
Add me on skype same username as at forum


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> I speak only about 160D
> Did you change the chip or its the original one?
> Add me on skype same username as at forum


It's original I just clear mileage and vin, I got it working without red dot, I rewrote the original bin to the 95320 chip code it with esys and it's working. I don't think you have to do anything with the 95x chip,







Thank you for your help, I bought another 6WB for F10 so I can use ISTA to update it, (am crazy) this one is for X5,X6 which part number is different form the retrofit part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Congratz


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> Congratz


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (Aug 11, 2017)

Can I fit one of these to my F30 AH?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

J306TD said:


> Can I fit one of these to my F30 AH?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You can put your last 7 of vin in this link, go to the cluster icon and it will show some of the part numbers 
But I think NO
https://www.etkbmw.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tukan (Apr 4, 2013)

Ive got RED DOT. Anyone can help with it??
Thanks


----------



## tukan (Apr 4, 2013)

Ive got RED DOT. Anyone can help with it??
Thanks


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

tukan said:


> Ive got RED DOT. Anyone can help with it??
> 
> Thanks


This thread has all the information you need

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsolis88 (Nov 1, 2016)

This thread has so much info but I have a simple question. Can I retrofit a used 6wb without soldering anything?????

Thanks!


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

no, unless you want a tamper dot


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

I ve removed my red dot at dkombi without desolder eeprom 160D, just read and write it with a clip,
But it works not for all


----------



## fmfm (Oct 7, 2010)

2real4u said:


> no, unless you want a tamper dot


No it can be done.

R270 with clip is good enough; but you need to solder the clip to the reading ship of the R270.

Then read EEPROM and clear the mileage and so long red dot.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

You don't have to solder the clip to R270. R270 has special leads to connect to clips. The issue is the clip provides power not only to EEPROM chip, but to all other components in KOMBI sharing the same power source with EEPROM. If any of the components start sending messages to EEPROM, it can corrupt read or write processes with the clip.


----------



## dsolis88 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys! I have no idea what R270 is though or any of that stuff. Anybody who could do it for me and I'll pay you? Mine's coming from overseas so it will probably take two weeks or so.


----------



## dsolis88 (Nov 1, 2016)

Unfortunately, I don't know what R270 is or a clip :dunno:



2real4u said:


> You don't have to solder the clip to R270. R270 has special leads to connect to clips. The issue is the clip provides power not only to EEPROM chip, but to all other components in KOMBI sharing the same power source with EEPROM. If any of the components start sending messages to EEPROM, it can corrupt read or write processes with the clip.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

dsolis88 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know what R270 is or a clip :dunno:


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=r270


----------



## Kruder (Nov 8, 2017)

maiquelaugusto said:


> Hi
> I did the retrofit from 6wA to 6wb (model F30) on my F34 and the HUD only works for 50 seconds after the encoding after it turns off. Did this happen to anyone?


Was this solved? I have similar issue where my HUD didn't work on MY2011 Dec F30. Was on 6WA before this and my HUD worked fine. I have since turned off the HUD via NBT iDrive since it doesn't showed up. Any help would b great thanks.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Kruder said:


> Was this solved? I have similar issue where my HUD didn't work on MY2011 Dec F30. Was on 6WA before this and my HUD worked fine. I have since turned off the HUD via NBT iDrive since it doesn't showed up. Any help would b great thanks.


Do you have now 6WB?
Just go inside DKOMBI and search for HUD coding vars.
There is a coding like HUD AT START ENABLE, put it on true, and see result
For first, try this


----------



## uprockin (Mar 15, 2016)

uragan1987 said:


> I ve removed my red dot at dkombi without desolder eeprom 160D, just read and write it with a clip,
> But it works not for all


I have opened the cluster and taken some photos to find that eeprom, but could not find it. Can you please explain where is that eeprom? Can I use the R270 to program that eeprom too? My cluster is 6WB for F30. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Here you go mate, it’s easy, connect with test clip, read, blank short vins, mine had 3, then write back! PM me if you need help, I did mine last week.


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi... which programmer must I use for the 95320WT ??

thanks


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi... which programmer must I use for the 95320WT ??

thanks


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Easiest and cheapest is the R270.


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

my r270 don't read the 95320WT..... but yes the 160...


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Just did a little reading, it seems the R270 cant read the 95320WT. Why do you need to read it?


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

I think in the 6WB for F10... the 95320WT contains a short vin... so the red dot is present in my last retrofit...


----------



## tappijartsa (Jun 14, 2013)

can every version of 6wb clusters be cleared, vin and odo?


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

jpcampa said:


> I think in the 6WB for F10... the 95320WT contains a short vin... so the red dot is present in my last retrofit...


I cleared the 95320WT vin and milage and got errors when trying to code my 6WB, it worked after reflashing the 95320 chip with the original bin file, so you do not need to mess with this chip only the 160 chip need mileage and vin cleared.


----------



## vfx19 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hello need help. I have recent installed a new 6WB on my F30 and coded by bimmertech everything working fine. When trying to read Dkombi on SVT to do some coding there is error unable to read the file. Worst thing happen I accidentally did something to the Dkombi and now is missing on my SVT. Everything still works on the car runs fine, but worried that in future that it might cause something. Is there any way to get the DKOMBI back on the SVT. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Read these mate and you should be able to solve the problem. I had to do the same. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=762988 http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=753584

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vfx19 (Dec 22, 2017)

Thank you. I will try.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Following the part about tal execution and not selecting any ECUs with update VCM and MSM selecting did the trick for me.


----------



## vfx19 (Dec 22, 2017)

Went ahead and tried it but there is an error on the DKOMBI it say it is blocked when I did the Tal Processing. The only thing i have under the Dkombi folder is name unknown000XXXX. I should have asked but do i need the full version of the PsdZDATa or or lite.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas.....I think you need the full version for flashing, however youre not actually going to flash anything it may need the full data to calculate the TAL. Im assuming it does.


----------



## Gnolivos (Oct 2, 2017)

*Navi Turn by Turn not working*

Hi all... I purchased the 6WB cluster for my 2016 F30 328xi (USA Spec), without HUD. I had it professionally coded and all works fine except for one remaining issue. When I use Navi guidance function, the Digital cluster center portion does NOT show turn by turn instructions. I can tell you that with my analog cluster this DID work correctly, so i know the vehicle/Navi/HU supports this.

Has anyone had this issue? I see most pics are showing the Navi turn by turn working correctly, so Im thinking something is not quite setup correctly yet?

I pointed the Coder to this thread so he might be inquiring with better questions/knowledge than what I can provide. But would be interested in any opinions here on what could be going on.

Thanks!


----------



## Gnolivos (Oct 2, 2017)

I found the solution, so posting here for completeness.

the required changes for me were the following fdl codes...

KOMBI_CIC = kombi_high (this is set in HU_NBT. This alone didn't fix it though..)
NAVI_NBT_ENABLE = kein_nbt (this is set in DKOMBI).

It all works now!



Gnolivos said:


> Hi all... I purchased the 6WB cluster for my 2016 F30 328xi (USA Spec), without HUD. I had it professionally coded and all works fine except for one remaining issue. When I use Navi guidance function, the Digital cluster center portion does NOT show turn by turn instructions. I can tell you that with my analog cluster this DID work correctly, so i know the vehicle/Navi/HU supports this.
> 
> Has anyone had this issue? I see most pics are showing the Navi turn by turn working correctly, so Im thinking something is not quite setup correctly yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi... One question!!... In an used kombi... instead modify the eprom with a programmer... is possible to replace it with a new one? A new empty one, and do not program it at all..... I don't know if I explain myself with my limited english...

Thanks!


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi... One question!!... In an used kombi... instead modify the eprom with a programmer... is possible to replace it with a new one? A new empty one, and do not program it at all..... I don't know if I explain myself with my limited english...

Thanks!


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

No, EEPROM stores the coding and calibration date among other things. Without valid contents KOMBI would not work.


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

BY error I put the two first files to FF instead to 00 and now the kombi shows 999999km.... what can I do?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

If you have KOMBI locked to EEPROM chip ID, you could use something like this


----------



## jaramillo (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello all,
Would be possible to make a 6WA/6WB retrofit wtihout a CiC/NBT/EVO unit?
For example with a Hu-entry?
Thanks in advance,


----------



## jaramillo (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello all,
Would be possible to make a 6WA/6WB retrofit wtihout a CiC/NBT/EVO unit?
For example with a Hu-entry?
Thanks in advance,


----------



## pllorenzoe (Apr 1, 2016)

jaramillo said:


> Hello all,
> Would be possible to make a 6WA/6WB retrofit wtihout a CiC/NBT/EVO unit?
> For example with a Hu-entry?
> Thanks in advance,


I'm interested too if it's posible to do this in a Entrynav HU

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Why not?

CU Oliver


----------



## sefaf32 (Jan 15, 2018)

hello there is someone who can send 0 binary files of EPROMs thanks best regards


----------



## jaramillo (Aug 15, 2016)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Why not?
> 
> CU Oliver


Hi Oliver,

Car F21 2012 135 X drive with basic kombi - To install F87 Kombi

1) So I don´t need to change my head unit (HU-Entry)?, it does not have nav

2) Will FDS and Gear Position work afterwards?

3) Do I need to buy a emulator/filtter?

Shawn help me formulating those questions.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## F30330D (Aug 2, 2015)

HI

hope anyone of you can help me.
I did retrofit the 6WB to my F31, everything is working now so far, expect the Check control Popup that the towbar has an issue.

Has anyone an idea why this pops up? 
I did VO COde HU_NBT and Kombi and also tried AHM but didnßt help out.
My car is built 07/2013 and Software is from 2017.

Kind regards,
Patrick


----------



## Kruder (Nov 8, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to try and inject CAFD into Kombi ECU:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on DKombi => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on DKombi (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


I have brand new 6WB installed from 6WA on F30. I added VO but was not able to add e production build date. Not sure it matters?

I was also not able to inject the CAFD as the button for "Detect CAF for SWE" was not clickable. Pls help. I have attached a screenshot for reference. What steps did I missed ? I was not able to proceed further for DKOMBI coding...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kruder said:


> I have brand new 6WB installed from 6WA on F30. I added VO but was not able to add e production build date. Not sure it matters?
> 
> I was also not able to inject the CAFD as the button for "Detect CAF for SWE" was not clickable. Pls help. I have attached a screenshot for reference. What steps did I missed ? I was not able to proceed further for DKOMBI coding...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use E-Sys 3.27.1 for "Detect CAF for SWE".


----------



## Kruder (Nov 8, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use E-Sys 3.27.1 for "Detect CAF for SWE".


Thank you! Will try again w 3.27.1. For the VO production build, what value should I put in "0717"?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kruder said:


> Thank you! Will try again w 3.27.1. For the VO production build, what value should I put in "0717"?


I'd use 1117.


----------



## Kruder (Nov 8, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> I'd use 1117.


I did the following this morning:
- insert VO 6WB 
- insert CAF for SWE; although I'm not exactly which version of I-step to use;
- coded the DKOMBI
- coded NU_NBT to kombi_high via FDL 
However I'm not sure why the folder is showing 2 different state (blue & red) and hardware difference: FDL. See diagram 









Am I missing some steps? 
- do I need to change VO build date? It's currently 1111
- how do I ensure the correct version of CAFD when injecting?
- how do I address the different state in DKOMBI and hardware difference?

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kruder said:


> I did the following this morning:
> - insert VO 6WB
> - insert CAF for SWE; although I'm not exactly which version of I-step to use;
> - coded the DKOMBI
> ...


Read ECU list agin to refresh it, and DKombi should be all Black.


----------



## Kruder (Nov 8, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Read ECU list agin to refresh it, and DKombi should be all Black.


Ok. However it's still showing FDL as hardware difference and the changes I made to DKOMBI such as showing BC_Digital_V is not showing up. Not sure why?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kruder said:


> Ok. However it's still showing FDL as hardware difference and the changes I made to DKOMBI such as showing BC_Digital_V is not showing up. Not sure why?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I have no idea what "FDL as hardware difference" means.

BC_Digital_V is for KOMBI, not DKOMBI. And with a digital INstrument CLuster, you wouldn't need Digital Speed in BC Cluster anyway.

Try DIGITAL_TACHO_ENABLE instead.


----------



## MichaelNRW (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey there,
did anyone managed to get the 6WB always running in daytime mode?
I found some informations about "DKOMBI -> DIM_NACHT_AUS => FF" but this didn´t worked.
It just changed the engine off color from white to orange.

Any ideas how to change the overall color to stay in daytime mode?
I don´t have a problem with the daytime navigation mode at night.

Thanks
Michael

PS: Sorry if i the answer already got posted but i didn´t found it with the search engine :-(


----------



## Kruder (Nov 8, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I have no idea what "FDL as hardware difference" means.
> 
> BC_Digital_V is for KOMBI, not DKOMBI. And with a digital INstrument CLuster, you wouldn't need Digital Speed in BC Cluster anyway.
> 
> Try DIGITAL_TACHO_ENABLE instead.


Apologies. I wasn't clear. Ok. Got it for DIGITAL_TACHO_ENABLE. Refer to diagram where I circled in red at e bottom. Is it because of the 6WB that E-sys detected hardware difference ?









Also my NAV is not showing in e cluster. It only shows distance to destination. Is there additional coding that needs to b done?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kruder said:


> Apologies. I wasn't clear. Ok. Got it for DIGITAL_TACHO_ENABLE. Refer to diagram where I circled in red at e bottom. Is it because of the 6WB that E-sys detected hardware difference ?
> 
> Also my NAV is not showing in e cluster. It only shows distance to destination. Is there additional coding that needs to b done?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know what that means. It is not a Coding error, so I wouldn't worry about it.

Enable these:

NAVI_NBT_ENABLE
GUIDING_KOMBI_HUD


----------



## Kruder (Nov 8, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know what that means. It is not a Coding error, so I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Enable these:
> 
> ...


Thanks I will try them out tonight. I assume these r in DKOMBI?

Also as I didn't change my Car's VO build date; should I change these settings for 6WB (new) HU_NBT in F30?

Sorry for the additional questions. Just wana b thorough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kruder said:


> Thanks I will try them out tonight. I assume these r in DKOMBI?
> 
> Also as I didn't change my Car's VO build date; should I change these settings for 6WB (new) HU_NBT in F30?
> 
> ...


Date matters only for VO Coding. Not needed to FDL Code.

Yes, in DKOMBI.


----------



## Kruder (Nov 8, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Date matters only for VO Coding. Not needed to FDL Code.
> 
> Yes, in DKOMBI.












NAV is back in 6WB after enabling NAVI_NBT_ENABLE to "kein_nbt" in DKOMBI. Wasn't able to find GUIDING_KOMBI__HUD tho. It was however found in NU_NBT but I didn't change e default value l6_Kombi_HUD.

All good except that HUD is not displaying anything even though I disabled NAV. 









Should I change the Zeitkriterium(build date) to a later date such as 1117? I didn't change it when I first added 6WB to FA.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kruder said:


> NAV is back in 6WB after enabling NAVI_NBT_ENABLE to "kein_nbt" in DKOMBI. Wasn't able to find GUIDING_KOMBI__HUD tho. It was however found in NU_NBT but I didn't change e default value l6_Kombi_HUD.
> 
> All good except that HUD is not displaying anything even though I disabled NAV.
> 
> ...


Once again, date matters only for VO Coding. Not needed to FDL Code.

In NBT, try this:

KOMBI_CIC = kombi_high
GUIDING_KOMBI_HUD = rueko_mit_hud


----------



## Kruder (Nov 8, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Once again, date matters only for VO Coding. Not needed to FDL Code.
> 
> In NBT, try this:
> 
> ...


Yes, date matters for VO coding.

Unfortunately it didn't work with Kombi_high and rueko_mit_hud. What else should I do?

For background. I had NBT retrofitted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmarie (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello 
I have F10 523 2011 (146K mileage) 6WA without HUD and buy the 6WB Virginized cluster (30K) with HUD to change mine. 
The cluster HW is: 079. any problem if install 6WB on my car?

Appreciate your help


----------



## mrmarie (Mar 26, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## neo.jhu (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey Shawn,

I found someone to help with the remote coding for the 6WB cluster.

He was able to get everything functional except for the iDrive Settings:
iDrive -> Settings ->Info display -> Uncheck driving mode view.

As shown in the 1 minute mark here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=F5LdG-fJcBA

----

Instead I am still seeing my old instrument cluster options that are not applicable for the 6WB: 
Additional indicators 
Shift point indicator 
Navigation 
ECO PRO Info

---------------

The guy only coded the instrument cluster for 6WB. Then I asked about the iDrive settings and he tried to add the 6WB to the iDrive but it didnt show the updated instrument options.

Do you know what the specific items that need to be coded to see the options? That way I can go back to coder so he can help make the changes.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neo.jhu said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> I found someone to help with the remote coding for the 6WB cluster.
> 
> ...


Make sure NBT => KOMBI_CIC = kombi_high is coded.


----------



## neo.jhu (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks Shawn, so I asked the coder and he said that was one of the options that he tried earlier but it didn't work.

Not sure if this is related:
1. When turning MOTORLEISTUNG_ENABLED to active, the hp gauge did not show up in the sports gauge. I know you mentioned the hp measurement didn't work for you but I wanted to see whether it works with a newer firmware. However, with the setting it didn't even show up. 

2. I read on another forum that with the 6WB and HUD, you can't get navigation working on the HUD. With the 6WB installed on my car, the navigation for the HUD did work.

I have a 2016 F30 with NBT.

Do you have any other ideas on getting the the 6WB options to show up in iDrive?

Does NBT => KOMBI_CIC = kombi_high have to be turned on in conjunction with another setting?


Thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neo.jhu said:


> Thanks Shawn, so I asked the coder and he said that was one of the options that he tried earlier but it didn't work.
> 
> Not sure if this is related:
> 1. When turning MOTORLEISTUNG_ENABLED to active, the hp gauge did not show up in the sports gauge. I know you mentioned the hp measurement didn't work for you but I wanted to see whether it works with a newer firmware. However, with the setting it didn't even show up.
> ...


I believe 6WB in F30 HUD Nav not possible.

What is car's I-Step Current?


----------



## neo.jhu (Mar 12, 2018)

Currently the steps show up as:
Settings -> Instrument cluster

In the video, to access the 6WB options, it shows up as:
Settings -> Info display
(Instrument cluster is completely gone from the settings list)

In another forum, I posted the question and some responded saying the option is available for their F30 (though it looks like their car is a pre-LCI if it matters): 6WB Group Buy

I would like to be able to customize the look of the cluster from iDrive. However, if that's not possible, any ideas on how I can do the following via direct coding:
A. Display the magnifying mode
B. Disable the sports driving mode on the cluster (so even in sport, it uses the comfort mode)

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neo.jhu said:


> Currently the steps show up as:
> Settings -> Instrument cluster
> 
> In the video, to access the 6WB options, it shows up as:
> ...


Once again, what is car's I-Step Current?


----------



## Gnolivos (Oct 2, 2017)

I retrofitted a 6wb in my 2016 F30 as well, and do not get those options listed. however I will say the magnifying seems to be ON (large numbers as the needle swipes?), and the display changes based on the mode Im on.


----------



## ShakilM93 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I bought myself a used 6wb for my f13 640d MY2013.

I***8217;ve basically read through this entire thread and sort of got an idea on how to do it. The only issue i***8217;m having is understanding what chips need to be desoldered. 

There is conflicting information as to whether both the 160 and 95320 chip need to have mileage and vin reset or is it just the 160. 

The mileage on the used 6wb is higher than mine, so would I just desolder the 160 chip and reset vin/mileage and code? Or do I have to do it on both? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PhoenixPT (Jan 24, 2016)

Does someone know if I can retrofit a 6WB from F25 to a F48? Thanks!


----------



## Ababians (Feb 18, 2016)

I am in the same place. All in my car works fine but there is no guiding info in hud or 6wb. Kombi Cic is High in NBT. I lost too idrive info settings.
I flashed nbt with 6wa and then changed again 6wb in fa. With 6wa i have hud map guiding and idrive display settings. With 6wb I have not. F33 07 2014. Maybe someone know about aditional FDL settings about it...


----------



## Bimmeroem (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Shawn, thanks for supporting this forum for a long time now. Im currently stuck with 6WB F15 retro and need virgin eeprom if you have it. Would really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bimmeroem said:


> Hey Shawn, thanks for supporting this forum for a long time now. Im currently stuck with 6WB F15 retro and need virgin eeprom if you have it. Would really appreciate it, thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## speed608 (Jun 24, 2016)

Can someone assist with some info,i want to install a brand new 6WB cluster to my F30 which has a retrofitted NBT that was coded by Bimmertech, Would the coding that has been posted here be the same as in VO code 6WB and inject Cafd to bKombi. Or it would be more complicated due to the retrofitted NBT. Lastly my NBT was installed in early 2015 so the firmware is old, would i need to flash the NBT with the latest firmware.


----------



## jayhawks (Jun 5, 2018)

I just ordered a 2018 X5 but at the time of ordering the Executive Package with the include 6WB Digital Cluster was not available. It sounds like I would be able to add the 6WB cluster as a retrofit and have it coded. Will future dealer software updates wipe out the 6WB coding or will the new cluster be tied to the VIN and a permanent part of the vehicle coding?


----------



## jayhawks (Jun 5, 2018)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> If you will not match exactly the needed HWEL the ISTA+ system from BMW will wipe out the 6WB. And if you want to retrofit it be sure that you will get a X5 6WB and not a normal one from F10 or F01. Otherwise your HUD will not work.
> 
> ...


My plan would be to purchase a new 6WB. The installation looks very simple...I have a local independent BMW shop that could code it for me. I was hoping that as long as the 6WB was offered as an option (Executive Package) that any dealer software update wouldn't wipe out the 6WB coding. Unfortunately by the time I ordered my X5 xDrive35i the had removed the package option. My dealer said that BMW was having supplier issues since this was the last of the 2018 builds.


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

*Eeprom*



shawnsheridan said:


> You need to open Kombi, desolder EEPROM from motherboard, use EEPROM Programmer like an R270, blank VIN and Mileage in all locations, and solder back EEPROM.
> 
> I purposely bought a brand new Virgin 6WB to avoid this.


Hi Shawnsheridan,

Does any cheap R270+ programmer on Aliexpress/ebay would work to flash the EEPROM. Can I get the virgin .BIN file for 6WB ?

Regards


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

neilrmp said:


> Yes I do, I desoldered and cleared the mileage and vin on the 160, but the mileage still showed when I go into the info on the cluster, so I desoldered the 95320 and cleared first two line with 00, and a long vin that I saw from donor car, but original miles shows now and I am getting a VCM error when inject cadf file.ISTA/P is trying to replace different part number so it thinks the cluster is not installed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Are both 160 and 95320 chips could be flashed by R270 programmer?


----------



## boggy84 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello, 
I am thinking to buy a 6Wb cluster from a flood vehicle.I know there is a risk not to work but I am willing to take a loss. I would like to test it before I buy it.If I take my old cluster and and plug in the 6WB will it lit up ?Thanks for your help.


----------



## pat90 (Sep 30, 2018)

Guysss, anyone know how change this little MPH to KMH ? picture bellow :










As you see there is 120 / km h and down 75 mph...

Thank you


----------



## Jestered (Oct 16, 2018)

RichCranney said:


> This might sound like a daft question, but I currently have the 6WA installed, do I need to remove that from my VO before adding 6 WB or can I keep both in for when I need to swap back when going back to the dealers.
> 
> Will it throw any errors leaving 6WA in?


Did you ever find an answer to this? I have the same question. I'd like to be able to quickly swap back to the original 6WA if I need to take the vehicle to the dealership, but not sure about the VO coding. Can you leave 6WA and add 6WB through coding, then just swap between the 6WB and 6WA clusters without issue?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

You will get problems with TAL cal for flash ECU, and maybe wrong coding for ECU

Just use only SAxxx thats inside your car, else you will get wrong errors


----------



## Jack_P (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, can I get from somebody 35160 virgin eeprom file to 6WB combi for F01?
Thank you
Jack


----------



## Jack_P (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, can I get from somebody 35160 virgin eeprom file to 6WB combi for F01?
Thank you
Jack


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

pat90 said:


> Guysss, anyone know how change this little MPH to KMH ? picture bellow :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi..
FDL Code D-kombi, search for Digital-tacho and change the value to kmh/kmh.
Save them code FDL.


----------



## Richi78 (Dec 7, 2018)

Hello everybody

I am Richi and new on this forum. I own a F10 523i 6 cylinder from 07/2011 with the basic cluster.

I decided to get a 6wb, bought one virginised and and my VIN number has already been programmed in to it. 

I have not retrofitted it yet. Because I need some information, maybe someone can answer my questions.

My current i-step is F010-11-03-511. Is this too old, or should it work ? I read somewhere that if the i-step is not minimal from 07/2012 or later, cruise control will not function.

And what should i have to code after installation of the cluster ? I have a CIC professional navi and no hud. I have a laptop with E-sys and cable.

If someone could send me in the right direction, that would be much appreciated.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Just code your car with default VO and check fault


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

If you follow this guide but add 6WB where prompted you won't go far wrong. Will get you on the right track. 
https://f20.1addicts.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1442128&d=1465929213

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

He told that kombi is programmed on his car.
And odometer is verginized, so dont need to open kombi again, 
Maybe you will need a fake FA for coding, cause there was no 6wb on 2011 and esys wont find coding data fir your FA


----------



## Richi78 (Dec 7, 2018)

Hello, just an update. I installed the 6wb today. And everything works. The coder said everything is already coded to my vin so I did not have to do a thing.

Just one thing does not work as expected, the cruise control. So this friday I will update the software so the car has the latest i-step level to solve this problem. 

But it is worth every penny. Total cost of 6wb with coding and updating the car is 1000 euro exactly.


----------



## JMocki (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

first I wish you and all memebers a merry christmas!

Maybe you remember to my problem witht retrofit 6WB in a F30 (05/2013)

I had coded this car many times try to get it working.
But unfortunally I have still the issues with trailer warning and it it not possible to set the time and date.

So what can I do to try?
What kind of information you need to locate the issue?

Attached find the document..

Thanks in advance and
best regards from germany!

Joerg


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JMocki said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> first I wish you and all memebers a merry christmas!
> 
> ...


For 6WB in F30, 17-07-502 is minimum I-Step. You show to have 17-03-509. Car must be updated. And afterwards, when you VO Code DKombi and HU_NBT, FA must have build date >= 0717.


----------



## JMocki (Dec 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> For 6WB in F30, 17-07-502 is minimum I-Step. You show to have 17-03-509. Car must be updated. And afterwards, when you VO Code DKombi and HU_NBT, FA must have build date >= 0717.


Thanks for the quick replay!

This matched to my assumption..
Ok that means I have two possibilities

- update at BMW

- update on my own with e-sys and psdz data full

right?

For the first one BMW i don't have the original Kombi.
This doesn't matter?

Before the update I have to set the FA to original and let do BMW the rest right?

best regards!


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello, I***8217;ve done this 6WB retrofit on my 2012 F30, about your errors, for hour set, check in NBT what kombi is set at kombi_cic , It must be set on high , not low. Navigation is displayed in kombi?
About the trailler tow hitch, I saw same error on F10 pre LCI when coding 6WB with LCI FA. I don't know if it works but you can try like this : code kombi with tow hitch , save coding, then code it without tow hitch and save file. Compare the codings and see what parameter is changed between those two codings, then in the coding with tow hitch change that parameter until there you will not get any error.
Good luck, hope to hep you a little with my ideas.
Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JMocki said:


> Thanks for the quick replay!
> 
> This matched to my assumption..
> Ok that means I have two possibilities
> ...


Yes, Dealer Programming or you Flash Update car. Dealer will not program car with new DKombi. You would have to set FA back to original, and put original Kombi back in car.


----------



## JMocki (Dec 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, Dealer Programming or you Flash Update car. Dealer will not program car with new DKombi. You would have to set FA back to original, and put original Kombi back in car.


Oh oh.. but i don't have the original kombi anymore.
And what now?

Only update with e-sys possible?

for that way is it possible to update one ecu step by step because to safe energy?
I don't have a power supply for support the update seqence in one step ( 50 Ampere )


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JMocki said:


> Oh oh.. but i don't have the original kombi anymore.
> And what now?
> 
> Only update with e-sys possible?
> ...


If you do not have old Kombi, then dealer can never program your car.

You can Flash with E-Sys, but NBT and likely FEM and ICM are all needed, so you need 50+ Amp Charger, or jump car to another with motor running.


----------



## 777Bumer (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello friends,

I have a problem to code the 6WB dkombi to my BMW F30.

VO already coded and built date changed to 0717.

BKOMBI disappeared and DKOMBI appeared all red.

Screenshot: 


Tried to inject a different cafd but get this error: *SVT-Ist must have at least one BTLD.*

Does anyone have the right BTLD or CAFD or any other idea?

I-Stufe: F020-18-07-547

PsdzData: Extracted from ISTA-P version 63.3.003

E-Sys 3.33.0 Launcher Pro V3.2.1.153

Thank you very much.

Happy New Year from Germany!


----------



## Jestered (Oct 16, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you do not have old Kombi, then dealer can never program your car.


Is that always true? I paid someone to code mine after I installed the 6WB and was told that he coded it so that the dealer could update the car and it wouldn't impact anything he had done. basically BMW dealer could update the car, with the 6WB installed, and everything would work just as it does now, including the 6WB. If that's not the case, then I'll be sure to hang on to my 6WA.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jestered said:


> Is that always true? I paid someone to code mine after I installed the 6WB and was told that he coded it so that the dealer could update the car and it wouldn't impact anything he had done. basically BMW dealer could update the car, with the 6WB installed, and everything would work just as it does now, including the 6WB. If that's not the case, then I'll be sure to hang on to my 6WA.


If 6WB was a valid factory option for your build date, and car has all other supporting hardware, and VO was modified to add 6WB and written to car VCM, then it should be fine for Dealer programming; however, if build date is too old, or car lacks other required hardware, then Dealer cannot program car, even if 6WB is in FA stored in car VCM.


----------



## Jestered (Oct 16, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> If 6WB was a valid factory option for your build date, and car has all other supporting hardware, and VO was modified to add 6WB and written to car VCM, then it should be fine for Dealer programming; however, if build date is too old, or car lacks other required hardware, then Dealer cannot program car, even if 6WB is in FA stored in car VCM.


Thanks for the explanation. I have a 2018 F33. Based on what you said, I think what he told me is likely correct. I still plan on hanging on to the 6WA. At least until my warranty is over.


----------



## RyoSaeba (Jun 16, 2011)

Can someone please help? Massive failure when trying to upgrade my 6WA to 6WB.

My car has production date July 2015 and the i-Step (Current, Last, Shipment) is F020-15-07-502. 

After a programming attempt, the iDrive screen shows me that

"Update required.
Have the system checked by the nearest BMW Service Partner."

I have all the errors on the new cluster: tampered dot, SOS error, Parking brake error. I'm not even sure if I did the coding correctly.

So first of all, do I need to update my car at the dealer? If so, how do I go about asking them to do this? Can I just request without any reason beside "I want my car to be on latest firmware?"

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RyoSaeba said:


> Can someone please help? Massive failure when trying to upgrade my 6WA to 6WB.
> 
> My car has production date July 2015 and the i-Step (Current, Last, Shipment) is F020-15-07-502.
> 
> ...


I replied to your same PM. For 6WB in F30, 17-07-502 is minimum.


----------



## RyoSaeba (Jun 16, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> RyoSaeba said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please help? Massive failure when trying to upgrade my 6WA to 6WB.
> ...


Curious: how are older cars, say 2013-2015 was able to install 6wb back then when the firmware wasn***8217;t even available?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

mcrussell said:


> Quick update, 6WB has vin entries in 2 eeproms! 160D0WT has 2 short VIN entries & 95320 has short & long vin entries!
> Coding writes both short vins in 160D & flashing writes long vin in 95320 but NOT short vin!
> both chips can be written onboard so no desoldering required unless you need to reduce mileage.


What programmer did you use to solve this?


----------



## vk535i (Dec 19, 2012)

I have 6wb led swapped out for my car too. everything works just fine. only one issue that the navigation arrows direction won't show up on the HUD anymore. Can anyone know how to fix this problem? I will pay for the coding.
I never done any coding at all so don't show me how to do the code cuz I have zero knowledge about this coding thing.
thanks


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

You have pm


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

The fix is really simple, I found the answer searching the forums yesterday. I had lost my Nav on the hud also but the answer is this

CIC => KOMBI_CIC = kombi_high
DKOMBI => NAVI_NBT_ENABLE = kein_nbt
(Thanks to a post by Shawn Sheridan)

You either need an ENET cable and esys and do this yourself or pay someone who can code it for you. The above coding will solve your issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vk535i (Dec 19, 2012)

dayvg said:


> The fix is really simple, I found the answer searching the forums yesterday. I had lost my Nav on the hud also but the answer is this
> 
> CIC => KOMBI_CIC = kombi_high
> DKOMBI => NAVI_NBT_ENABLE = kein_nbt
> ...


can you help me? or do you know someone who can do this code?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I have never coded remotely my friend but I am sure there are plenty of people in the community that would be happy to help. I just know what coding you need to solve it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vk535i (Dec 19, 2012)

so what software or program do I need to download and where?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=983244

Everything you need is right there in this thread mate. I promise once you get started and following the guides you will be fine with it all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Can anyone help with my Nav display on my HUD after retrofitting a 6WB. The Nav symbols are not displaying correctly on roundabouts. On the Kombi they display as they should and with my old kombi attached they display correctly but with the 6WB they red circle that usually encompasses the roundabout is missing. See pictures. I’m hoping it’s a coding issue, I had something similar on my 6WA retrofit on my old F30 and updated I level fixed it. All current units are on the latest ilevel.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dayvg said:


> Can anyone help with my Nav display on my HUD after retrofitting a 6WB. The Nav symbols are not displaying correctly on roundabouts. On the Kombi they display as they should and with my old kombi attached they display correctly but with the 6WB they red circle that usually encompasses the roundabout is missing. See pictures. I'm hoping it's a coding issue, I had something similar on my 6WA retrofit on my old F30 and updated I level fixed it. All current units are on the latest ilevel.


Set KOMBI_Aufloesung = Aufloesung_1 and HUD_Komprimierung_Art = RLE 1.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

That didn't solve it Shawn, they were already set as you mentioned so I played around with the settings. Changing HUD_KOMPIMIERUNG_art brought in the correctly circled roundabouts but they were a lot smaller and then on other images they overlapped. Setting it back as described also Chops parts of the arrows off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dayvg said:


> That didn't solve it Shawn, they were already set as you mentioned so I played around with the settings. Changing HUD_KOMPIMIERUNG_art brought in the correctly circled roundabouts but they were a lot smaller and then on other images they overlapped. Setting it back as described also Chops parts of the arrows off...


And KOMBI_CIC = kombi_high is also set?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes, it was VO coded initially. I'm just trying the instructions here to see if they help.

Edit:they didn't


```
The coding is not correct. You cannot add 6WB to your FA and VO code it since 6WB was not an option with NBT units, assuming that is what you have. You can only do it with NBT EVOs. To code a NBT to display navigation correctly with the 6WB, you must FDL code the following:

FPK_COMING_ROAD_BMP Werte=00
KOMBIGUIDING_SCHALTBAR Werte=00 
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP Werte=01 
BASIS_KOMBI_MMI_LIST Werte=00 
HUD_KOMPRIMIERUNG_ART Werte=00 (rle_1)
HUD_AUFLOESUNG Werte=01 (aufloesung_2)
KOMBI_AUFLOESUNG Werte=01 
LOUPE_TACHO_KOMBI Werte=01 
DRIVE_MODE_KOMBI Werte=01 
CALMING_KOMBI Werte=00 
MFID_KOMBI_VARIANT Werte=01 
KOMBI_CIC Werte=00 
SETTINGS_INFO_DISPLAY Werte=01
```
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NooL (Jun 28, 2018)

Listening in here, im having the same issue with my 6WB as described in https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1313751

I do not have HUD though so just seeing the issue with cut of arrows and funky roundabouts etc on my 6WB

Hope to find a solution - any ideas?


----------



## oliverpool (Oct 20, 2016)

I am not sure what exactly i changed. But my Navigation option (to enable or disable showing navigation on cluster) under idrive / cluster is no longer there. Anyone knows what fdl code will enable it back?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

SOLVED IT!!!

After lots of trial and error and looking at the previous CAFDs for my 6WA KOMBI and NBT I drew a few conclusions!

First was the 6WA is L7 and the 6WB is FPK(Micromap, I think this is in reference to the NAV displayed on the KOMBI) after initial coding and VO coding the images didn't quite fit and parts of arrows were missing.

Second was that with the 6WA installed the NBT was set 


> NAVI_HUD_AVAILABLE
> nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00


 when 6WB is installed you must set this to


> NAVI_HUD_AVAILABLE
> aktiv (active) = 01


Third, in order to display the images correctly on the KOMBI you must set this 


> KOMBI_AUFLOESUNG
> aktiv (active) = 00


 with 6WA this is set to nicht_active as this KOMBI is L6/L7. The 6WB is FPK micromap.

Fourth, you need to set


> HUD_KOMPRIMIERUNG_ART
> rle_1 = 00


 again with my 6WA this was set to rle_2=Jade, I'm not sure what this means but HUD NAV would not show until rle_1 was selected.

Almost there....

Next you need to set


> HUD_AUFLOESUNG
> aufloesung_1 = 00


 with the 6WA fitted this was set to aufloesung_2 but with the 6WB it needs to be set to aufloesung_1

Finally in KOMBI you must find 


> NAVI_NBT_ENABLE
> nbt_anzeige = 01


 and set it as so. This says that NBT is available for NAV.

That should be it. During my trial and error resolving this I managed to recreate the pixelation issues that one of the forum members had and it was evident in both the KOMBI and HUD NAV images, and before I had this my KOMBI NAV was just like NooL had, not quite centred with arrows cut short.

I really hope these steps help to fix other peoples similar issues, i know it has been driving me crazy! The 6WB KOMBI has been nothing but trouble so far!

Thanks to Shawn for pointing me in the right direction and always being there to offer advice and thanks to the other guys that highlighted they had similar issues which made me dig a little deeper.

Aslo......I've attached my CAFDs if anyone wants to look through.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dayvg said:


> ...
> Thanks so Shawn for pointing me in the right direction and always being there to offer advice and thanks to the other guys that highlighted they had similar issues which made me dig a little deeper....


:thumbup:


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Is the circle a new feature with the 6WB? It wasn't present with the 6WA KOMBI?!? It basically shows your moving location in relation to the junction and is displayed on the KOMBI and the HUD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

@dayvg

This FDL coding was needed to get 6WB working proper at F3x chassis?
Or at you F1x?


Thorsten


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

This was for my F10 that came with NBT and 6WA with a now retrofitted 6WB. I can’t imagine there is too much difference between FDL coding for the F30 and F10. Maybe use the CAFD tool to compare the CAFDs, mine and the F30 one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok,

but why didnt coding with right VO didnt work proper.


Thorsten


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I have absolutely no idea. I VO coded both units but found that NAV wasn’t even showed in my HUD. Playing with FDL codes caused various different display methods with the only one that looked as it did with my 6WA being listed above. Originally I had no white circles in HUD around roundabouts and Nav in the kombi wasn’t displayed correctly, arrows were cut short etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dayvg said:


> I have absolutely no idea. I VO coded both units but found that NAV wasn't even showed in my HUD. Playing with FDL codes caused various different display methods with the only one that looked as it did with my 6WA being listed above. Originally I had no white circles in HUD around roundabouts and Nav in the kombi wasn't displayed correctly, arrows were cut short etc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VO Coding requires that the Option Code be valid for your Vehicle including the Build date in FA. Often a newer FA Build Date (Zeitkriterium) must be used.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm sure the 6WB was available in 2015 for my F10? Is there a way of knowing? Also......red dot be gone! Finally!! This 6WB has been a PITA! 
My Carprog arrived today, removing the short VIN in the 95320 was a piece of cake!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dayvg said:


> I'm sure the 6WB was available in 2015 for my F10? Is there a way of knowing? Also......red dot be gone! Finally!! This 6WB has been a PITA!
> My Carprog arrived today, removing the short VIN in the 95320 was a piece of cake!
> 
> 
> ...


You would have to check the 2015 5-Series U.K. Ordering Guide to see if 6WB is valid for your build.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Is that an actual database that’s available online or just the original brochure/literature for that year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dayvg said:


> Is that an actual database that***8217;s available online or just the original brochure/literature for that year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No DB. Just a .pdf.

Why bother though. Just change FA date to newer date like 1117 and VO Code Dkombi and NBT for 6WB and see if you have a difference.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

If I spend much more time out there the Mrs will kill me haha next time I’m out playing I might, I can restore the correct CAFD coding by right clicking the CAFD and selecting new FDL can’t I? Then select the saved one with changes? Sure I read that somewhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drimacus (Jan 21, 2018)

I still having a bad problem with my 6WB. HUD Flashes for some seconds and then stop working. Anyone solved this issue?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Known issue. You have to flash your 6WB to a newer i-level, that will solve your HUD problem.

CU Oliver


----------



## miguelsilv6 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi, 

I need a virgin for VDO 6WA 9232892 

Is there any way to do the retrofix without cleaning the VIN with the 270?

I do not have to, I'll have to buy one if I have to

And step to coding this for my F20 

Thanks for you time!


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

miguelsilv6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a virgin for VDO 6WA 9232892
> 
> ...


You can't edit the VIN on the kombi without an eeprom programmer like the R270. Even with the virgin bin file you'll need the programmer to write it to the eeprom. I bought a Chinese clone and it worked great on my F30 6WA and my F10 6WB. Although I needed a different programmer for the 95320 eeprom on the 6WB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Hmm, I deleted more than 400 6WB in the last years and I never deleted the VIN in 95320 - never!! And every 6WB is working as expected.

CU Oliver


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

The 6WB that I just got for my F10 had 2 VINs in the 95320 EEPROM. I initially wrote a virgin BIN to the 160D0WT and installed to the car. I then injected CAFD and still had the red dot. I have read many threads where you have said that the car automatically writes the new VIN to the 95320 also but this wasn’t the case for me. I’m no expert, just an enthusiast that enjoys retrofits. When I read the 95320 EEPROM with a Carprog that I ordered there were 2 VINs in the EEPROM. My short VIN and also the KOMBIs original VIN. I had to edit this with the Carprog to clear the red dot. I have no idea why this happened but from reading others have had the same problem. 

Edit: Ive attached the BIN's so you can see. The original 6WB is the original 160D0WT from the KOMBI with the original VIN, the other is the dump after I had cleared the 160D0WT vin and installed in the car. As you can see the 95320 EEPROM took my long VIN (I've blanked the long part and left the last 7) and further down you can see the original car VIN. I had to edit this to remove the red dot. What do you do thats different Oliver? It confused the hell out of me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miguelsilv6 (Feb 10, 2019)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hmm, I deleted more than 400 6WB in the last years and I never deleted the VIN in 95320 - never!! And every 6WB is working as expected.
> 
> CU Oliver


Okay, I understand.

Is the programming with E-Sys the same as 6WA for 6WB?

I am referring to the tutorials that exist


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Pretty much, once the VINs cleared and the units virginised the process is pretty much the same. If you get stuck just ask, there are loads of people that know exactly what to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaohuiclub333 (Sep 4, 2015)

the F2O 's basic kombi is different process,must be write the 6wb vo to svm


----------



## shaohuiclub333 (Sep 4, 2015)

write the 6WB to the vcm, and you must make the MOST connection to the headunit


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

Going to be taking a 6WB out of my F15 as we will be selling it soon and I am going to be the native 6WA back in.

I would like to sell the 6WB, however, to make it easiest on the buyer I would like to clear out the VIN and mileage. 

The clearing of the VIN seems pretty straight forward at this point, however, I feel like there is conflicting information out there regarding the virginization of the mileage.

Forgive me if some of this information is wrong...

Some places I have seen that you can flash the chip with a virgin bin, others say only VIN can be reset but not mileage, and others say you can resolder a virgin chip on. Is any of this correct or pertinent? I guess I need to break my unit down and see what chip is installed on it (purchased it from BMW in Fall 2016).


----------



## sahiljain22 (Oct 18, 2010)

joder said:


> Going to be taking a 6WB out of my F15 as we will be selling it soon and I am going to be the native 6WA back in.
> 
> I would like to sell the 6WB, however, to make it easiest on the buyer I would like to clear out the VIN and mileage.
> 
> ...


Let me know when you sell :bigpimp:


----------



## MJE60 (Feb 5, 2019)

joder said:


> Going to be taking a 6WB out of my F15 as we will be selling it soon and I am going to be the native 6WA back in.
> 
> I would like to sell the 6WB, however, to make it easiest on the buyer I would like to clear out the VIN and mileage.
> 
> ...


Looking at the number of BMW Alpina cluster chips (CHIP 35160WT) being sold on eBay and elsewhere, I would say re-chipping is popular. I understand you clear one by flashing chip and replace the 35160wt. This gives you a virgin cluster.


----------



## waleedmango (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi,
Can you help me please, where should I write FF to virginize the cluster

is it the one in row 580 and 650 ? The whole row or
Only these values :
35 41 30 39 36 30 34

resetting the km is not needed, the cluster has lower mileage than the car

Thanks


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I always use a different hex editor to amend my files. The R270 one is useless. Open it in a different editor and it will be more obvious where your VINs are and easier to change them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

waleedmango said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me please, where should I write FF to virginize the cluster
> 
> ...


Double post, please delete

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

joder said:


> Going to be taking a 6WB out of my F15 as we will be selling it soon and I am going to be the native 6WA back in.
> 
> I would like to sell the 6WB, however, to make it easiest on the buyer I would like to clear out the VIN and mileage.
> 
> ...


Can anyone offer some guidance on this? I got the 6WB out of the car. The sticker has the following:

HW: 066
SW: D501
160610
Index: X65

Made in Hungary


----------



## dalegish76 (May 9, 2019)

*6WB F30 coding help*

I am looking to my fellow Bimmer community for assistance.

2013 F30 w/CIC - Just installed 6WB

When i go to code the new VO to the DKOMBI module, CODE is greyed out and CAFD is not there anymore. I have read that i would need to inject the CAFD into DKOMBI but cannot seem to find a clear guide on how to do that. Detect CAF for SWE is also unavailable.

I am using E-Sys 3.28.1 by TokenMaster

My second question - is there no possibility at all that my HUD will work after this retrofit. I have been told that 6WB and CIC will cause my HUD to not function. Can i at least get the speed? Do i have to get the NBT retrofit for my HUD to come back?

If any coders are available this evening for remote assistance and a chat i would be happy to pay


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dalegish76 said:


> I am looking to my fellow Bimmer community for assistance.
> 
> 2013 F30 w/CIC - Just installed 6WB
> 
> ...


Use E-Sys 3.27.1, and then Detect CAF for SWE to inject CAFD into DKombi and VO Code it.

I have no idea on HUD. I see no reason why HUD would not work if car has factory 610 HUD Option, and you have correct F3x 6WB version.


----------



## dalegish76 (May 9, 2019)

my VIN F586226 has HUD and my vehicle has a working HUD (6WA)
When you say correct F3x 6WB version what do you mean by that?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dalegish76 said:


> my VIN F586226 has HUD and my vehicle has a working HUD (6WA)
> When you say correct F3x 6WB version what do you mean by that?
> Thanks


I am saying that the 6WB Part Number must be designed for F3x Car with HUD. Verify it in ETK.


----------



## 101Motorsports (Apr 8, 2019)

My car comes standard with HUD, and after retrofitting the "6WB with HUD option" it still works exactly the same.
Just wanted to thank Shawn for all the help his provided to myself and everyone else on the forums!!


----------



## 101Motorsports (Apr 8, 2019)

double post


----------



## ngthluan (May 5, 2016)

I have a X3 F25 2015. It's VIN 0L57897. I want to retrofit NBT EVO id6, 6WB, HUD and surround icam 5DL. Dose anyone have idea?


----------



## BMWFanaticRob (May 25, 2018)

Can anyone tell me anyone who can virginize my F30 6WA and 6WB cluster. I've tried to do it myself by can't seem to get it to work.  Is there anyone in the Phila area who I can pay to do it for me.


----------



## emulajavi (Jun 8, 2016)

101Motorsports said:


> My car comes standard with HUD, and after retrofitting the "6WB with HUD option" it still works exactly the same.
> Just wanted to thank Shawn for all the help his provided to myself and everyone else on the forums!!


Can you see NAV directions and arrows on both the HUD and the 6WB (HUD specific ETK part) you have retrofitted??

I mean... on a preLCI F36 (built 10/2016), with 6WA, NBT Evo and HUD.... if I install the 'HUD 6WB Instrument Cluster' -62109442850-..... Will NAV directions be shown
- like now (you select on iDrive settings if you want them to show on the Instrument Cluster little bottom screen OR on the HUD) ??
- or ONLY on the IC, or ONLY on the HUD?? 
- or ON BOTH simultaneously??

Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

emulajavi said:


> Can you see NAV directions and arrows on both the HUD and the 6WB (HUD specific ETK part) you have retrofitted??
> 
> I mean... on a preLCI F36 (built 10/2016), with 6WA, NBT Evo and HUD.... if I install the 'HUD 6WB Instrument Cluster' -62109442850-..... Will NAV directions be shown
> - like now (you select on iDrive settings if you want them to show on the Instrument Cluster little bottom screen OR on the HUD) ??
> ...


Can't ever be simultaneously. Always one or the other, but not both.


----------



## Masoud650 (Apr 11, 2020)

No, I didn't use a emulator or filter,
Also, CBS data are not read on 6wb!


----------



## DeltaDelta (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi, I would like to remove these warnings:

do you have any idea what the functions are called?
Thanks

















Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Masoud650 (Apr 11, 2020)

2013 F06 650i

These are the steps:

Updated the car to 20-03 recently, before DKOMBI retrofit.
Installed brand new DKOMBI.
Added 6WB to the FA, didn***8217;t change build date, VO Coded all ECUs, including the CIC.
Detected and injected CAFD to DKOMBI.
Calculated update, DKOMBI didn***8217;t need further update to 20-03. 

Now there are two problems:

1. Mileage shows 00000, with no red dot. 

2. CBS data didn***8217;t sync to the new DKOMBI.


----------



## lotficrew (May 22, 2020)

i have used 6WB can you help me to virginize it thank's


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Can you read the posts, there you will get all informations


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

uragan1987 said:


> Can you read the posts, there you will get all informations


Guessing reading over 900 posts wasn't appealing to him haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natlbar (Aug 19, 2020)

I just retrofitted a 6WB cluster in my 2017 BMW 340i, and everything works great except the blind spot monitor system. When I start up the car, it says it failed to start the Blind Spot Monitor system. After startup, and when I turn BSM back on, it works flawlessly. I ran ITSA+ diagnostic, and I'm getting an SWW Interface fail, I cleared it and started up the car again, and it worked once. When I started it another time, after the ECUs go to sleep, I get the same error. Also, after I startup the car and manually turn on BSM and then turn off the car, as long as the computer hasn't gone to sleep, it will start the blind spot system with no issues on the next startup; probably because it doesn't have to start the system again. I'm guessing it's a coding or I-level issue since I never had this happen before swapping the cluster. It is not a massive deal as it does still work, but it is annoying to have to turn it on manually every time. Any ideas on how to fix this issue would be appreciated.

_UPDATE_

Found out that it was my JB4 that was making the blind spot fail at startup. I had the needle sweep turned on with the JB4 and with the 6WB it creates an issue, I turned it off and I have not had the issue since.


----------



## Smithz151 (Aug 24, 2020)

natlbar said:


> I just retrofitted a 6WB cluster in my 2017 BMW 340i, and everything works great except the blind spot monitor system. When I start up the car, it says it failed to start the Blind Spot Monitor system. After startup, and when I turn BSM back on, it works flawlessly. I ran ITSA+ diagnostic, and I'm getting an SWW Interface fail, I cleared it and started up the car again, and it worked once. When I started it another time, after the ECUs go to sleep, I get the same error. Also, after I startup the car and manually turn on BSM and then turn off the car, as long as the computer hasn't gone to sleep, it will start the blind spot system with no issues on the next startup; probably because it doesn't have to start the system again. I'm guessing it's a coding or I-level issue since I never had this happen before swapping the cluster. It is not a massive deal as it does still work, but it is annoying to have to turn it on manually every time. Any ideas on how to fix this issue would be appreciated.
> 
> _UPDATE_
> 
> Found out that it was my JB4 that was making the blind spot fail at startup. I had the needle sweep turned on with the JB4 and with the 6WB it creates an issue, I turned it off and I have not had the issue since.


Hey man did you follow the instructions all the way? Do you have any tips? I also have a 2017 340


----------



## kelddamsbo (Apr 17, 2018)

Just to be sure:
I have bought a new uncoded 6WB cluster 62109442850 produced 2020-09.
I have a F30 LCI from 08-2015, no HUD, but NBT-EVO, 6WA retrofitted, MOST retrofitted. Up to date firmware on all ECU's 
I think I should do the following to retrofit it:
1) Disconnect battery
2) Change cluster to 6WB
3) Connect battery
4) Remove 6WA and add 6WB from FA (VO)
5) Code NBT-EVO
6) Insert CAFD to DKOMBI using E-Sys 3.27.1 for "Detect CAF for SWE".

Is that all ?

Should I set Zeitkriterium= 1117 before coding and inserting CAFD ?
or could I just set:

MFID_KOMBI_VARIANT -> aktivKOMBI_AUFLOESUNG -> aktivLOUPE_TACHO_KOMBI -> aktiv (nice function)DRIVE_MODE_KOMBI -> aktivMFID_KOMBI_VARIANT -> aktivEINHEITEN_MASTER -> should be on kombi_l6_new


----------



## Chr_Z3MCoupe (Nov 2, 2020)

Is it possible to get your milage into the new 6WB Cluster when retrofitting?


----------



## alec01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Chr_Z3MCoupe said:


> Is it possible to get your milage into the new 6WB Cluster when retrofitting?


Yes, when it's about a new 6WB cluster, just place it and VO code it with E-sys. Your mileage will be automatically taken.


----------



## Chr_Z3MCoupe (Nov 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Chr_Z3MCoupe (Nov 2, 2020)

larry_bml said:


> Did you managed to solve your problem? If you still have that problem, I can send you my cafd from my 6WB F30, witch is working OK, even HUD navigation. Let me know.
> 
> I have another problem with 6WB, does anyone know if it ca be coded to stay at full brightness all time? I mean to change from day to night, but in the day time, not to dimm anymore? Or, at least not to dimm the navigation display?
> 
> Thank you.


If you still have your CAFD, then I would love to have a copy. I have the same problem with my nav screen


----------



## markofi (Feb 1, 2015)

deleted


----------



## markofi (Feb 1, 2015)

*Cruise control not working after 6wb retrofit*

the car is F26 year 2015 , coded cluster everything is fine except LIM/Cruise control , these are not working . Any ideas /suggestions ?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

markofi said:


> *Cruise control not working after 6wb retrofit*
> 
> the car is F26 year 2015 , coded cluster everything is fine except LIM/Cruise control , these are not working . Any ideas /suggestions ?


Probably the KOMBI ilevel is higher than the rest of the car. It's a common problem. Other ECU's need updating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RokasLTU (Jan 5, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> If it is used, you must desolder EEPROM from Motherboard in Kombi, use EEPROM Programmer to Blank Mileage and VIN, solder EEPROM Back, and then install to car, flash DKombi, and the VO Code DKombi and HU_CIC.


What's the difference between new and a blanked used cluster?

Why used one must be flashed and a new one not?

Isn't the data on both of them 'blank'?


----------



## markofi (Feb 1, 2015)

sorry .. after having changed and installed the 6wb on my f26 with the help of Stefan B. whom I thank in my cluster I have the confort + that does not activate ... is it possible to make it work? hindsight how do I remove it from the list? thanks


----------



## fp641086 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi all,
I have an issue with a 6WB retrofit. I have a BMW 2011 bmw F10 (without HUD).
I bought a used 6WB cluster with HUD from a guy who took out the (i think) 35160wt eeprom. When I say I think it's because the cluster is manufactured on oct-2015.I don't know if it's 35160wd or 160DOW. The other eeprom -95320WT is present . Everyone I ask says that I will get the red dot on the odometer. What are my options? I saw that there is a
*Xhorse 35160DW *that eliminates this problem. And what dump should I use?
Thank you.


----------



## stalbans (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello all, I have a 2017 F15 and have a virginized 6WB. Is it possible to get step by step in instruction to retrofit it into my car so I can retain all the options I have driver assistance package and drivers assistance plus and carplay, all non retrofits. I don't want to mess this process.
I posted in the wrong group earlier, sorry.


----------

